# PSP = iPod mini killer ?



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

Tout le monde se focalise sur les baladeurs mp3 classiques , mais il se pourrait que dans quelques mois (au printemps 2005) Apple ait à faire face à un concurrent de l'iPod mini pour le moins inattendu : la PSP , la future console de jeux portable de Sony. 

Bien qu'essentiellement dévolue aux jeux vidéos, elle intègre également un port USB 2.0, le WIFI et un lecteur de cartes mémoire memory stick duo. Elle offrira,  outre la possibilité d'écouter des chansons au format MP3 et Atrac3+ (le format propriétaire de Sony), celle de visionner sur son écran de 4.3" des films au format MPEG4, stockés sur des mini-dvd de 1.8Go (UMD). Divers périphériques sont annoncés pour étendre encore ses possibilités comme un appareil photo, un clavier ou un module gps...

 Cette machine portable multimédia, dont le prix supposé serait de l'ordre de  250 euros,  pourrait séduire un public encore plus large que l'ipod-mini, et devenir une sorte de cheval de Troie pour Sony afin d'imposer son format Atrac3+ et Sony Connect, son music store ...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

c'est une console de jeux, rien a voir


----------



## vincmyl (9 Août 2004)

Oui franchement rien a voir


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une console de jeux, rien a voir



Tu sais pas lire  ? Ok, je sors...    :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Eric Blair (9 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Oui franchement rien a voir



Bon ben, si vous le dites... :mouais:  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## kamkil (9 Août 2004)

C'est pas que une console de jeux en effet puisqu'elle possède des utilisations pour le son et la vidéo mais l'intérêt d'acheter ce truc c'est surtout de jouer donc le marché visé est pas le même (plutôt pour contrer la nintendo portable truc muche machine bidule là) et les gens veront pas le produit dans la même catégorie que le créative zen chose ou l'ipod donc pas d'inquiètude 

Sinon ça a l'air cool ce nouveau gadget de sony, exception faite du Atrac 3 pourri of course


----------



## Piewhy (9 Août 2004)

Je le trouve franchement pas moche ce bidule.... Il faudrait voir à l'usage et surtout au niveau du prix (de l'engin mais surtout des jeux si c'est pour payer 250¤ la console et payer 100¤ les jeux... ) et de l'autonomie mais comme vous le soulignez c'est pas vraiment un concurent direct pour l'iPod!


----------



## huexley (10 Août 2004)

reste a voir le cout du support UMD, mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il ne serait pas possible d y inscrire de données ... ce qui serait bien dommage :-/


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Autre parallèle possible avec l'ipod mini : la psp sera disponible en plusieurs coloris...


----------



## ederntal (10 Août 2004)

J'ai toujours préfér l'optique de Apple et de Nintendo: une gameboy pour jouer, un ipod (mini) pour ecouter de la musique... et chacun reste dans SON domaine qu'il maitrise a 100%.

M'enfin Sony est le seul a pouvoir se dire "spéacialiste" dans les 2 domaines... Faudra voir le bouche a oreille que cette machine va créé, si sony fait aussi fort qu'avec la PS, on risque d'en voir partout et c'est sur qu'avec le pouvoir d'achat des jeunz ce sera un concurent du mini... sans doute moins "hype".

Je sens que je vais + craquer pour la DS perso


----------



## kamkil (10 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Autre parallèle possible avec l'ipod mini : la psp sera disponible en plusieurs coloris...


 Ouais mais ça en fera pas un critère d'achat contrairement à l'iPod mini


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais ça en fera pas un critère d'achat contrairement à l'iPod mini



:mouais:  :mouais: ... T'as d'la chance que je vais me coucher


----------



## purestyle (10 Août 2004)

Classe, ça me rapelle mes vieux Game&Watch. Je sais pas si certains jeux passeront bien sur un écran aussi rikiki, et s'il ne sera pas fatigant pour les yeux de regarder un film là dessus.


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Classe, ça me rapelle mes vieux Game&Watch. Je sais pas si certains jeux passeront bien sur un écran aussi rikiki,



4"3 pour une portable, c'est rikiki    ??? Oulà oulà, il est temps que tu ailles te coucher me semble-t-il (LoL parce que moi aussi) !      

PS : La PSP, une Game&Watch ??    ... on m'aurait menti ?    LoL


----------



## purestyle (10 Août 2004)

Je me vois mal jouer à Winning Eleven 7 là dessus, où alors il me faudrait une super loupe. Et mater un film sur le truc de la photo là, oui ça me semble un peu pénible pour le confort de mes yeux, surtout si j'en juge la taille des mains du gars.

Bon maintenant tant qu'on a pas essayé


----------



## vincmyl (10 Août 2004)

Elle sort début 2005


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

Moi je suis de l'avis d'Eric Blair : pour le prix d'un iPod mini tu as une console qui fait en plus baladeur audio et vidéo avec un écran plus grand que celui d'un baladeur vidéo vendu 700*¤ (je n'arrive plus à retrouver le nom ni le site). Sur un mini DVD tu mets 2 voire 3 films en DivX (tu t'en fous de la qualité pourrie vu la taille de l'écran), je pense que 99 % des acheteurs de PSP n'achèteront pas de lecteur MP3 puisqu'ils auront la PSP.


----------



## woulf (10 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis de l'avis d'Eric Blair : pour le prix d'un iPod mini tu as une console qui fait en plus baladeur audio et vidéo avec un écran plus grand que celui d'un baladeur vidéo vendu 700*¤ (je n'arrive plus à retrouver le nom ni le site). Sur un mini DVD tu mets 2 voire 3 films en DivX (tu t'en fous de la qualité pourrie vu la taille de l'écran), je pense que 99 % des acheteurs de PSP n'achèteront pas de lecteur MP3 puisqu'ils auront la PSP.



Sony risque de faire bien plus fort avec la PSP qu'avec la PSONE au moment de sa sortie.

Et effectivement, tous les à-côté de l'engin, audio, vidéo, wifi etc risquent de l'ouvrir à énormément de monde, alors que l'ipod mini, tout craquant qu'il est (j'ai eu la chance d'en trouver deux samedi et c'est franchement splendide comme objet) reste un baladeur mp3, point barre. Ah si, y'a le casse brique, c'est aussi une console de jeux


----------



## huexley (10 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis de l'avis d'Eric Blair : pour le prix d'un iPod mini tu as une console qui fait en plus baladeur audio et vidéo avec un écran plus grand que celui d'un baladeur vidéo vendu 700*¤ (je n'arrive plus à retrouver le nom ni le site). Sur un mini DVD tu mets 2 voire 3 films en DivX (tu t'en fous de la qualité pourrie vu la taille de l'écran), je pense que 99 % des acheteurs de PSP n'achèteront pas de lecteur MP3 puisqu'ils auront la PSP.



Je pensais la meme chose, mais il semblerais qu'il soit impossible de mettre des données sur le CD "UMD", les données sur se support serait reservé aux éditeurs, les utilisateurs devront quand a eus se contenter de carte memoire de type memory stick, et quand on voit le prix de celle ci c'est tout de suite moins attractif


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Août 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais la meme chose, mais il semblerais qu'il soit impossible de mettre des données sur le CD "UMD", les données sur se support serait reservé aux éditeurs, les utilisateurs devront quand a eus se contenter de carte memoire de type memory stick, et quand on voit le prix de celle ci c'est tout de suite moins attractif


 Ha oui, c'est tout de suite moins bien, surtout pour stocker un film


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours préfér l'optique de Apple et de Nintendo: une gameboy pour jouer, un ipod (mini) pour ecouter de la musique... et chacun reste dans SON domaine qu'il maitrise a 100%.
> 
> M'enfin Sony est le seul a pouvoir se dire "spéacialiste" dans les 2 domaines... Faudra voir le bouche a oreille que cette machine va créé, si sony fait aussi fort qu'avec la PS, on risque d'en voir partout et c'est sur qu'avec le pouvoir d'achat des jeunz ce sera un concurent du mini... sans doute moins "hype".
> 
> Je sens que je vais + craquer pour la DS perso


je suis entierment dacord surtout pour le fais que je craquerait plutot pour la DS de nintendo


----------



## tyler_d (10 Août 2004)

> mais il me semble avoir lu qu'il ne serait pas possible d y inscrire de données


je confirme, j'ai lu la meme chose.

Il est meme prévue que des films sortent dans ce nouveau support (UMD)

c'est vraiment dommage qu'on ne puisse rien mettre sur ces disc. Mais je pense que si il y a une connectique usb/wifi, c'est qu'on poura surement mettre des données (puisqu'ils parlent de mp3) sur cette console !

Je plutot déçu du produit "quasi-final" par rapport au prototype qui était hyper class, de meme type que l'ipod. 

là on dirait un gros rectangle en plastique bas de gamme (avec énormément de boutons!), et surtout, avant de la comparé à l'ipod, n'oubliez pas qu'elle est presque 2 fois plus grosse !!!

(ça joue sur les intention d'achat qd meme, si on ne peut pas la mettre dans sa poche, comme un ipod ou un game boy...)

par contre, je paris dès maintenant *qu'elle sera plus de 300 euros*.

sinon c'est début 2005 au japon, usa, et l'europe...ba plus tard, comme d'hab !

l'ipod est un objet qui excelle dans sa fonction unique : diffuser de la musique, tout le monde n'est pas client d'un objet qui fait console/pda/lecteur mp3/radio/lecteur de film/café/repassage....

mais j'avous que la question est pertinente... seul l'avenir nous le dira !


----------



## vincmyl (10 Août 2004)

Sony a annoné un prix inférieur a 300 euros


----------



## Gabi (10 Août 2004)

Si les UMD étaient gravables, rien n'empécherait d'y mettre une ROM...


----------



## Gabi (10 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> par contre, je paris dès maintenant *qu'elle sera plus de 300 euros*.


 Sûr ! Pas possible de sortir une consolelecteurdefilmsetdemusiqueradioréveilettondeusedepoilsdenezintegrés à un prix aussi bas ou alors sans aucune marge...
De plus, j'imagine une portabilité nulle : 
autonomie batterie basse : vu l'ecran, le processeur, les fonctionalités, ...
Trop grosse : tient pas dans une poche et ecran à nu...

J'attends la Nintendo DS !! (mais bon, on est pas sur Gamekult ici...)


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la Nintendo DS !! (mais bon, on est pas sur Gamekult ici...)



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: ...    :bebe:  :bebe:       :love:  :love:


----------



## ederntal (10 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: ...    :bebe:  :bebe:       :love:  :love:



Métroid  va etre une bombe... Vive nintendo!!!


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Métroid  va etre une bombe... Vive nintendo!!!



 :mouais:  :mouais: ... C'est pas bientôt fini de flooder   !  :rateau:    

Et GT4 sur PSP, c'est pas de la balle peut-être !    :mouais:    :rose: ... ok, je sors... LoL


----------



## vincmyl (10 Août 2004)

Celle de Nintendo on dirait une vieille console :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (10 Août 2004)

Ca doit être la trentaine mais je supporte plus les jeux Nintendo style Mario ou Donkey Kong.

Le design de la DS me rapelle une Game & Watch


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être la trentaine mais je supporte plus les jeux Nintendo style Mario ou Donkey Kong.
> 
> Le design de la DS me rapelle une Game & Watch


 Normal  on avait deja longuement parlé de ces deux consoles du coté de la MGZ : ICI

 et j'avais fait cette comparaison amusante


----------



## vincmyl (11 Août 2004)

La PSP est vraiment plus Design


----------



## purestyle (11 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La PSP est vraiment plus Design



Non non, c'est la Lynx


----------



## minime (11 Août 2004)

Cliquer pour voir les images (très très très !) grand format. :bebe:






Une autre série sur watch.impress.co.jp.


----------



## tyler_d (11 Août 2004)

au moins la ds tiendra dans une poche....

et ba j'avais oublié la lynx, hallucinant la taille ! 

je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi elle n'a pas marché !


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Cliquer pour voir les images (très très très !) grand format. :bebe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu aurais du mettre celle *LA*  /!\ 56K WARNING


----------



## Krstv (11 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> au moins la ds tiendra dans une poche....
> 
> et ba j'avais oublié la lynx, hallucinant la taille !
> 
> je ne comprend vraiment pas pourquoi elle n'a pas marché !




Le moteur principal du succès d'une console de jeux, c'est sa logithèque. A l'époque, la Lynx, c'était de la balle. Mais sur le papier seulement. Parce qu' Atari n'a pas su s'entendre avec les développeurs (il y a eu, à tout péter, une vingtaine de jeux pour la Lynx, et souvent des trucs de m****)

Aucune console, quelle que soit son prix, sa puissance ou son design, ne pourra marcher si elle n'a pas de jeux de qualité pour l'accompagner (Dreamcast, Saturn, Ultra64). C'est comme ça que Sony avait tout explosé avec sa PSone (et aussi le fait que les jeux puissent être gravés).


----------



## Manu (11 Août 2004)

Arretez un peu donc ces comparaisons qui n'ont aucun sens.

 Pour moi tout balladeur avec un écran qu'il soit pour les jeux ou pas N'A RIEN A VOIR avec un iPod. Vu que c'est pas le même usage du tout.

 Tenez Prenez un amoureux de l'iPod comme Lagerfield. C'est concevable de le voir avec un iPod dans une salle d'attente d'un hotel par exemple. Disons c'est pas choquant. Mais avec une console de jeu!!!

 Ce genre de gadget n'atteint pas le même public que l'iPod. ou l'iPod mini. Le public de ce dernier est nettement  plus large.

 Comparons donc ce qui est comparable. Un iPod Killer est forcément un meilleur balladeur que celui d'Apple pas un gadget quelconque même s'il permet de voir un film sur un écran hollographique ou que sais-je encore.


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Vous êtes vraiemnt sur que ce sont de vrais images sur l' écran de la PSP parce que cela sresemble à du Gran Turismo 4. Déja qu'il faut une bonne PS2 de salon pour le faire tourner , cela m'étonnerait qu'une console portable comme la PSP puisse rendre des images comme ca.

Quand à l' iPod je ne pense pas que ce soit un serieux concurrent 

Wait and See ( Sony Europe Entertainment)


----------



## spyan (11 Août 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Arretez un peu donc ces comparaisons qui n'ont aucun sens.
> 
> 
> Comparons donc ce qui est comparable. Un iPod Killer est forcément un meilleur balladeur que celui d'Apple pas un gadget quelconque même s'il permet de voir un film sur un écran hollographique ou que sais-je encore.



Bien dit Manu       La mode est a faire des comparaisons partout. On compare meme entre eux des produits qui n'ont absolument rien a avoir entre eux. 

Pour moi l'iPod est à la PSP ce qu'un grille pain est à une cafetière .


----------



## minime (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Déja qu'il faut une bonne PS2 de salon pour le faire tourner , cela m'étonnerait qu'une console portable comme la PSP puisse rendre des images comme ca.



On peut voir tourner Gran Turismo sur PSP dans la vidéo (wmv) du site ferrago.com.

Dans l'article correspondant on peut lire un extrait d'interview avec le créateur de la série, Kazunori Yamauchi : « _The PSP is a portable game machine, and people may think it's oriented towards playing simple games, but it really has the same hardware performance as the PS2._ »

Il est peut-être optimiste, mais à priori la PSP va assurer.


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit Manu       La mode est a faire des comparaisons partout. On compare meme entre eux des produits qui n'ont absolument rien a avoir entre eux.
> 
> Pour moi l'iPod est à la PSP ce qu'un grille pain est à une cafetière .



En fait contrairement au grille pain et la cafetiere la PSP et l iPod on une fonction commune, Balladeur MP3  mais si celle ci se cantonne au MemoryStick ce sera pour ma part vite vu


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de gadget n'atteint pas le même public que l'iPod. ou l'iPod mini. Le public de ce dernier est nettement  plus large.



Je crois que tu t'avances un peu sur ce coup là   ... Je pense au contraire que la PSP peut interesser
une partie du public attiré par l'iPod mini, au hasard les gens qui aiment jouer ET écouter de la musique  ...



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Comparons donc ce qui est comparable. Un iPod Killer est forcément un meilleur balladeur que celui d'Apple pas un gadget quelconque même s'il permet de voir un film sur un écran hollographique ou que sais-je encore.



La PSP est loin d'être un gadget... c'est certainement la machine multimédia portable la plus aboutie qui ait jamais été inventée. Elle dispose de peu ou prou les capacités d'une PS2, d'un écran immense pour un objet portable, de la possibilité d'écouter de la musique numérique et de regarder    
des films codés en MPEG4 et stockés sur des mini-dvd de 1.8 Go... son prix sera assez semblable à celui de l'ipod mini, donc je continue à penser que la comparaison entre les deux machines est tout à fait valable...


----------



## ederntal (11 Août 2004)

C'est un concurent dans le sens ou ils visent grosso modo le même public... (enfin de leurs cible est la même : les jeunes qui ont un peu de sous, même si l'ipod a un public plus large dans le sens une personne d'une quarantaine d'année a l'utilité d'un ipod, et qu'elle aura jamais de psp ;-))

Les jeunes n'ont pas un énorme pouvoir d'achat donc ils vont devoir choisir, pour certains, entre la console ou le baladeur... En ce sens ils sont concurents!

Mais au niveau de l'utilisation PAS DU TOUT.
La taille de la machine ne permet pas de l'avoir toujours sur soi comme un ipod mini. De plus apperement on va devoir mettre la musique sur les mémory stick ce qui restreins l'utilisation a 256mo ou 512 et cela coute déjà une fortune!!!

Ce sera certainement une excellente console de jeux portative... mais je compare plus ça à un palm vis a vis du ipod : avec son palm on peux écouter de la musique... MAIS CE N'EST PAS UN CONCURENT DU IPOD!


----------



## Manu (11 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu t'avances un peu sur ce coup là   ... Je pense au contraire que la PSP peut interesser
> une partie du public attiré par l'iPod mini, au hasard les gens qui aiment jouer ET écouter de la musique  ...


 Ben pas du tout. Un exemple tout bête : dans une population de gens de plus de 50 ans, tu trouveras plus de fervents d'iPod que ceux du PSP. Ainsi en partant de l'hypothèse qu'il y a part égale dans la population des gens d'age inférieur, on voit bien que l'iPod statistiquement atteint une population plus large.

 Le gros avantage de l'iPod c'est qu'il reste planqué lors de son utilisation. Donc attire aucune attention particulière. Sans compter le fait qu'il est  plus petit et discret. Avec un PSP on est obligé de le tenir et LE REGARDER. Pendant ce temps on ne fait RIEN D'AUTRE. Au risque même de rater sa station d'arrêt du métro!!!

 Deux gadgets différents, deux utilisations différentes ===> non comparables.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera certainement une excellente console de jeux portative... mais je compare plus ça à un palm vis a vis du ipod : avec son palm on peux écouter de la musique... MAIS CE N'EST PAS UN CONCURENT DU IPOD!



Oui... mais  non  ! La proportion de gens dans le monde interessés par un PDA est nettement plus faible que ceux interessés par une console de jeux portable. Le marché du PDA grand public est mort-né, il est à l'heure actuelle plus que moribond car de plus en plus concurrencé par les Smartphones, preuve en est avec le retrait récent de Sony et de Toshiba du marché du PDA ... 

Donc, effectivement, un Palm (même les récents Zire) n'est pas un concurrent de l'iPod Mini... En revanche, c'est une toute autre histoire avec la PSP, qui va se vendre à des millions d'exemplaires, et qui va forcément prendre des parts sur le marché du baladeur MP3. Et puis les gens ne veulent pas transporter plusieurs appareils sur eux, donc autant en avoir un qui cumule plusieurs fonctions, n'en déplaise à Apple plutôt en désaccord avec la notion de convergence numérique...

Et pour finir, il est probable qu'un jour, cela soit le téléphone portable qui mette tout le monde d'accord lorsqu'il cumulera de façon convaincante les fonctions de téléphonie, pda, appareil photo numérique, camescope numérique, baladeur mp3 & MPEG4, Radio & TV, Internet haut débit, Web&Mail, console de jeux, etc... il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le marché japonais qui en la matière a trois ans d'avance sur le reste du monde pour s'en convaincre...


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Avec un PSP on est obligé de le tenir et LE REGARDER. Pendant ce temps on ne fait RIEN D'AUTRE. Au risque même de rater sa station d'arrêt du métro!!!



 :mouais:  :mouais: ... je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de regarder la PSP pour écouter de la musique  LoL .... et elle peut très bien être accrochée à une ceinture comme l'iPod, donc on ne sera pas obligé de la tenir non plus...


----------



## huexley (11 Août 2004)

Concernant la concurrence avec l ipod, ca dépendras pour mon cas de la possibilité s'inscrire des données sur les disque UMD et bien sur leur cout, mon iPod a un disque dur défectueux et le réparer c'est le prix du neuf... Et comme je prends toujours le train 

il semblerait que Sony ait prévu qu'on l'ait plutot autour du cou ! attention à la marche 

Photo 

Edité: photo un peu grande.


----------



## tyler_d (11 Août 2004)

psa mal la photo (en situation) !

vous avez vu la taille monstreuse de ce machin ????

qui sera assez (trop) fou pour se ballader avec ça autour du cou ? faut habiter à la campagne, parce qu'en ville....



> c'est certainement la machine multimédia portable la plus aboutie qui ait jamais été inventée.


sur le papier oui, et comme le souligne huexley, si on ne peut rien mettre sur les disc umd, je ne vois pas à quoi cela va bien pouvoir servir !



> Elle dispose de peu ou prou les capacités d'une PS2, d'un écran immense pour un objet portable,


 ba pas si portable que ça, je trouve que le fait de ne pas pouvoir la mettre dans une poche (contrairement à la game boy) est déja un raté incroyable pour une console portable.



> de la possibilité d'écouter de la musique numérique et de regarder des films codés en MPEG4 et stockés sur des mini-dvd de 1.8 Go...


heu...pour le moment les films seront ceux qu'il faudra acheter dans le commerce, vendu sur le support umd.


j'ai l'impression que Sony, qui a complétement raté le train des baladeur mp3 veut le rattraper en en faisant trop. la machine va effectivement avoir bcp d'appli, mais est ce qu'elle sera leader dans une ?

parce que n'oubliez pas que son cucurrent number one n'est pas apple mais nintendo, qui a un parc de millions et millions de console portable installé depuis plus d'une décénnie !!!

ce n'est parce que la playstation est un succès que ce le cas de tous les produits sony...

une question : pourquoi la psp est  blanche maintenant ? bizarre....


----------



## otop (11 Août 2004)

je ne pense pas que la psp soit un gros problème pour l'ipod......mais c'est sur que ca va gringnoter sur le marché d'apple. C'est sur que pour 300 euros on propose un truc qui joue du metalgear ;qui lis des films et de la musique et que si ca coute le prix d'un ipod ,ca va lui poser des problemes a l'ipod. Les memory stick vont prendre de la capacité de l'ordre du giga. une machine qui fait tout ca avec une memoire pour lire plusieurs album serait interréssant puisque multimédia.
cela dit on ne sait pas combien ca va couter un film sur umd et on poura le regarder que sur psp et sur rien d'autres (peut etre ps3 mais en qualité médiocre alors de part son supoort) et connaissant sony il risque d'y avoir un peu d'arnaque (ps2 a son lancement) et un peu de mensonge(télécharger des films sur ps2).....ce sera un concurent si les fonctions sont accesibles financierment (vais pas acheter un umd alors que j'ai déja un dvd de ce film et si pour le prix d'un umd j'achètes un dvd je prefere voir le film sur mon ibook ou dans mon salon) et si ces fonctions sont réalisables (a part tristar qui va édité des umd???)

donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un ipodkiller.....mais si la concept est bien méné ca risque d'étre la guerre entre sony et apple......grosse guerre.



PS (hors-topic d'ailleurs): quelqu'un a parlé de la dreamcast ici en disant qu'il n'y avais pas de jeux FAUX !!!!! la console disposait des meilleurs jeux a l'époque (PSO , shenmue , soulcalibur, et d'autres...) elle n'a pas marché parcequ'il y a toujours mauvaise promo (et le marché était omnibulé par la ps2 a mon grand détriment et a celui de sega)


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> psa mal la photo (en situation) !



Oui Huexley, merci pour cette photo   . Elle prouve bien que Sony souhaite que sa console séduise les gens également pour ses fonctions de baladeur musical  !



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> vous avez vu la taille monstreuse de ce machin ???? Je trouve que le fait de ne pas pouvoir la mettre dans une poche (contrairement à la game boy) est déja un raté incroyable pour une console portable.



170mm x 74mm x 23mm, ce sont les dimensions de la PSP. Tu trouves peut-être ça énorme, mais les dimensions de la première Gameboy couleur de Nintendo, la Gameboy Advance, avait des dimensions semblables(144.5 mm x 82 mm x 24.5 mm) ... ça n'a pas empeché Nintendo d'en vendre des millions  !



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> qui sera assez (trop) fou pour se ballader avec ça autour du cou ? faut habiter à la campagne, parce qu'en ville....



Les gens auront aussi la possibilité de l'accrocher à une ceinture...



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ... son cucurrent number one n'est pas apple mais nintendo, qui a un parc de millions et millions de console portable installé depuis plus d'une décénnie !!!
> ce n'est parce que la playstation est un succès que ce le cas de tous les produits sony...


 
:mouais:  :mouais:   ... Nintendo est tellement sûr de sa "domination" qu'il a annoncé en toute hate une nouvelle console, la Nintendo DS alors que la Gameboy SP est sortie depuis peu de temps... 
Celà prouve bien que Nintendo n'est pas aussi serein que tu sembles le croire, et qu'il a du bousculé ses plans afin de ne pas se retrouver complètement largué par la PSP... Voilà ce qui arrive lorsqu'on se repose sur ses lauriers et qu'on innove pas suffisamment... Si Sony n'avait pas crée la PSP, les joueurs en seraient encore à jouer avec une énième version de Mario en 2D pour les 3 prochaines années ... Nintendo ne survit qu'avec son énorme réserve de cash accumulée depuis des années... mais si une société comme Sega a jeté l'éponge face à Sony sur le marché des consoles de salon et dans le secteur des consoles portables face à Nintendo, cela pourrait aussi (je ne le souhaite pas) arriver à Nintendo sur le marché des consoles portables et de salon face à Sony... Je crois que tu ne te rends pas bien compte de ce que représente une société comme Sony et de sa capacité à s'investir sur un marché donné...



			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> une question : pourquoi la psp est  blanche maintenant ? bizarre...



La psp sera disponible en plusieurs coloris... je l'ai déjà dis dans un de mes précedents post ...


----------



## tyler_d (11 Août 2004)

> 170mm x 74mm x 23mm, ce sont les dimensions de la PSP. Tu trouves peut-être ça énorme, mais les dimensions de la première Gameboy couleur de Nintendo, la Gameboy Advance, avait des dimensions semblables(144.5 mm x 82 mm x 24.5 mm) ... ça n'a pas empeché Nintendo d'en vendre des millions


sauf que ce n'est pas vraiment la meme cible :

game boy : enfants, ado...

psp :enfant ado + adultes (meme cible que playstation)

et un enfant ne prend pas (encore) le métro pour aller à son travail, n'a pas la meme utilité/mobilité avec sa console qu'un adulte.

je m'imaginais avec un tel truc autour du cou (ou à la ceinture encore pire) et je trouve cela qd meme bizarre, that's all.

et puis on peut aussi dire que les écouteurs sont assez laid qd meme ? non ? (bon, tant pis)



> Nintendo est tellement sûr de sa "domination"


tout comme l'était Sony avec les walkman...

hé ba oui, Sony est peut etre un géant mais un géant en difficulté..



> Je crois que tu ne te rends pas bien compte de ce que représente une société comme Sony et de sa capacité à s'investir sur un marché donné...


si je m'en rend compte et de je suis d'accord mais le succès de la ps2 vient du fait que la psone était fortement installé (on pouvait y mettre des jeux gravés) et donc la compatibilité psone et ps2 à fortement joué (surtout qu'on peut aussi y mettre des jeux gravé) et pourtant on sait maintenant que ce n'est plus (depuis 2 ans) la meilleure console

je vois un peu le sony de 2004 comme un microsoft. tout aussi imposant, grand mais malheureusement plus très innovateur (et pourtant j'ai été dans les premier a avoir un MD!)

je crois au succès de cette psp, mais elle ne concurrencera que très peu l'ipod... et malheureusement elle est trop imposante pour se qualifier de "portable"


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Oui Huexley, merci pour cette photo
> 
> 
> Les gens auront aussi la possibilité de l'accrocher à une ceinture...



As tu regardé les autres photos (la 9 et la 10 sont pas mal). Même à la ceinture, c'est mastoque.

A+

Laurent


----------



## ederntal (11 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> 170mm x 74mm x 23mm, ce sont les dimensions de la PSP. Tu trouves peut-être ça énorme, mais les dimensions de la première Gameboy couleur de Nintendo, la Gameboy Advance, avait des dimensions semblables(144.5 mm x 82 mm x 24.5 mm) ... ça n'a pas empeché Nintendo d'en vendre des millions  !




Euh... j'ai une gameboy advance... je m'en sert de tps en tps... mais je l'ai très rarement avec moi en déplacement (de par sa taille et que je m'en sert pas tous les jours)... et si elle fesait baladeur mp3 je la prendrai pas plus... C'est beaucoup trop gros si on s'en sert pas pour jouer!!!

D'ailleur on dis pas qu'elle se vendera pas mais qu'elle est pas concurente directe dans l'utilisation avec un ipod! D'ailleur si tu lis mon dernier post je dis comme toi qu'elle touche EN PARTIE la même cible et qu'elle pourra faire perdre UN PEU de vente à l'ipod.



			
				Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Si Sony n'avait pas crée la PSP, les joueurs en seraient encore à jouer avec une énième version de Mario en 2D pour les 3 prochaines années ...



Je doute fort que nintendo ai développé sa Nintendo DS ces 6 derniers mois, pour contrer sony, sans l'avoir concu depuis un bail. D'ailleur pourquoi vouloir autant de la 3D partout ?
Quand on voit le potentiels de jeux comme Zelda A link to the past... on se dis qu'on pourrai encore créer ce genre de jeux pendant quelques long mois...



			
				Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> ... Nintendo est tellement sûr de sa "domination" qu'il a annoncé en toute hate une nouvelle console, la Nintendo DS alors que la Gameboy SP est sortie depuis peu de temps.



Il ne faut pas prendre en compte la sorti de la SP mais de la GBA... vu que ce sont les même console mais l'un dans une version + haut de gamme : il y a le meme catalogue de jeu. (comme l'était la psone et la playstation)




			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> game boy : enfants, ado...
> 
> psp :enfant ado + adultes (meme cible que playstation)


J'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi...
Déja on peut etre adulte et adorer mario ou zelda!... et en plus quand on voit que des resident evil, des final fantasy sortent maintenant en exclu Nintendo... Ou quand on joue a du Métroid, je vois pas bien pourquoi les adultent peuvent le bouder!




			
				tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> et un enfant ne prend pas (encore) le métro pour aller à son travail, n'a pas la meme utilité/mobilité avec sa console qu'un adulte.



J'imagine mal un adulte avec sa autour du coup en allant au travail dans le métro...


Là ou ça peut etre génial c'est qu'on se retrouve a 4 potes, n'importe ou, gràce au wifi hop on se fait un jeu en multi (et là encore j'ai une préférence pour la DS, Nintendo a toujours été bien meilleur dans le multijoueur que les tierce parti developpant sur les consoles sony!)


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Je viens de lire une petite interview  de Tatsuya Minami, producteur chez Capcom de jeux comme Breath of Fire ou Resident Evil 0... je vous cite ses dires concernant la PSP :



> Quels sont selon vous ses points faibles ?
> 
> Tatsuya Minami : La PSP sera vendue comme portable-media-tout-un, pas une machine spécialement dédiée au jeu. Je suis un peu inquiet à ce sujet là, je n'aimerai pas que l'aspect jeu de la console passe en second plan au profit des autres fonctionnalités média.



Amusant de constater qu'une société telle que Capcom considère que l'orientation multimedia de la PSP soit suffisamment forte pour faire de l'ombre à sa fonction première qui est le jeu vidéo... vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## purestyle (12 Août 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais vraiment compris pourquoi...
> Déja on peut etre adulte et adorer mario ou zelda!... et en plus quand on voit que des resident evil, des final fantasy sortent maintenant en exclu Nintendo... Ou quand on joue a du Métroid, je vois pas bien pourquoi les adultent peuvent le bouder!


Moi je peux plus le Mario ou Zelda, y'a rien à faire, je dois être dans la phase adulte d'adulte.


Le pire c'est qu'une connaissance de mon age vient de prénommer sa fille Zelda :modo:


----------



## lock (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Et puis les gens ne veulent pas transporter plusieurs appareils sur eux, donc autant en avoir un qui cumule plusieurs fonctions, n'en déplaise à Apple plutôt en désaccord avec la notion de convergence numérique...


Je suis d'accord avec toi Eric sur la convergence numérique, mais personnellement j'en suis un peu revenu... Mon téléphone qui fait aussi appareil photo, je m'en sers pas, j'ai un appareil photo. Mon agenda sur lequel on peut jouer et écouter de la musique je lui préfère largement ma Game boy et mon Ipod.
Je crois que c'est quand même pas mal d'avoir des appareils dédiés par médium, ça permet (en général) une excellence sur le médium proposé (ce qu'Apple tend à prouver avec l'Ipod).

Maintenant il faut voir ce que donnera la PSP, peut -être que Sony a réussi le tour de force de créer une console qui arrive à exceller dans tous les domaines. Auquel cas c'est vrai que ça deviendra un concurrent sèrieux pour l'Ipod. Mais si ce n'est pas le cas je crois qu'ils resteront sur deux marchés différents (un plus gadget et l'autre plus dédié) qui ne se chevaucheront que de manière marginale.

Lock


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Personnellement, cette PSP m'intéresse non pas pour ses possibilités "multimédia" mais uniquement pour 1 jeux, Grand turismo.  (vous savez, le sujet vroum du bar ect,...).

Vu le budget en générale plus limité des plus jeunes, j'ai l'impression que si ils doivent choisir, ils préféreront prendre une PSP plutôt qu'un iPod Mini. Je pense que déjà maintenant, il préfère un GSM haut de game plutôt qu'un ipodMini.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

sinon niveau textures et polygones ..... on es un peu loin de la video de GT4 sur PSP je pense que la video de GT4 etait juste un petit Mpg car sur cette video d'un jeu PSP on chute vachement en qualitée, on a limite la qualitée d'un nintendo 64 ....enfin c pas mal hein quand même dans la poche  

http://zdmedia.vo.llnwd.net/o1/Death_JR/deathjb.zip


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, cette PSP m'intéresse non pas pour ses possibilités "multimédia" mais uniquement pour 1 jeux, Grand turismo.  (vous savez, le sujet vroum du bar ect,...).



Yeah, Porsche et GT Forever  !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

ben en fait g rien dit .... quand on vois les petit tralers de ce lien .. ben on tombe un peu sur le culcul  


http://www.us.playstation.com


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Une news sur Macbidouille  signale qu'un responsable français de chez Sony aurait déclaré lors d'une interview  (provenant d'un reportage diffusé par la chaine GameOne) que la PSP serait "compatible" Mac... Alors y en a- t-il toujours parmi vous qui pense que la PSP n'a pas à être comparé à l'iPod mini ?


----------



## vincmyl (12 Août 2004)

Bonnes nouvelles


----------



## shamankick (12 Août 2004)

*L'ipod peut aller se coucher*....rien que sur le prix....
 Hélas, je n'acheterais quand même pas le Sony*
     .....ras le bol des formats propiétaires !!!

*Ils vous fourgue un player/recorder a un prix abusif et en plus
      ça ne lis que des formats de m....e 
      Les mpg qu'ils vous vendent sur Itune ou sony connect
      sont encodé a 128Kb c'est a dire au minimum,
      et vous vous trouvez ça génial ?????

      vous participez joyeusement a l' essor des monopoles...

      si je pouvais acheter ce serai un *Iriver  
*(lis les formats :  MPEG      1/2/2.5 Layer 3, *Ogg Vorbis*,WMA,      ASF, *WAV *)
     du vrai 44.1 dans mes oreilles pour* 335 euro !!!*


----------



## minime (13 Août 2004)

Il y a encore des disquaires (même s'ils vendent aussi des cd protégés par des dispositifs anti-copie), tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter de la musique sur Internet si t'as pas envie, et d'ailleurs personne n'a décrété que c'était géniâââl sans faire preuve d'esprit critique. La plupart des magasins en ligne vendent des morceaux encodés avec des bitrates comparables, sauf les indés comme Warp, qui ne sont pas légion. Personne ne vendra de l'OGG VORBIS sans DRM, sauf éventuellement un label indépendant.

L'iPod supporte les formats AAC, MP3, MP3 VBR, AIFF, WAV&#8230; Tu préférerais un iRiver à 335 ¤, ok, bien qu'on ne puisse pas dire qu'il soit bon marché lui non plus.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Août 2004)

Pas mal ton argument :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

Chic de la baston sur les jeux dans "Réagissez" 




			
				spyan a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes vraiemnt sur que ce sont de vrais images sur l' écran de la PSP parce que cela sresemble à du Gran Turismo 4. Déja qu'il faut une bonne PS2 de salon pour le faire tourner , cela m'étonnerait qu'une console portable comme la PSP puisse rendre des images comme ca.




Etant donné que la résolution de l'écran finale est facilement 4x plus petite que celle d'une TV, les besoins en puissance de calcul pour les étapes finales du rendu de l'image sont fortement réduits par rapport à ce dont dispose une PS2...



Et n'oubliez pas que la PS2 entame sa 4e année d'existence... Dans le domaine de la micro, c'est le 3e âge qui commence :rateau: 4 ans pour miniaturiser dans une portable ce qui tenait sur une console de salon, ça tient tout à fait.


----------



## mercutio (13 Août 2004)

Je crois sans me tromper que l'on aura l'équivalent des jeux PS1 sur la PSP.

Regardez la Game boy advance (32 bit) fait tourner des jeux équivalents à la Supernintendo (16 bit)

=>

La PSP fera tourner des jeux de la PS1...mais qui sembleront plus beau du à la résolution plus petite ! (comme expliqué dans le précédent post)


Je l'attend tout doucement cette petit console.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir, il est probable qu'un jour, cela soit le téléphone portable qui mette tout le monde d'accord lorsqu'il cumulera de façon convaincante les fonctions de téléphonie, pda, appareil photo numérique, camescope numérique, baladeur mp3 & MPEG4, Radio & TV, Internet haut débit, Web&Mail, console de jeux, etc... il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil sur le marché japonais qui en la matière a trois ans d'avance sur le reste du monde pour s'en convaincre...


moi c'est le "de façon convaincante" qui m'amuse  Pour l'instant on est loin du compte. Et même si les qualités technologiques atteignent des sommets, Nokia & co semblent oublier que la grande majorité du public est assez réfractaire à l'utilisation d'un appareil photo qui se commande à l'aide d'un pad numérique  

Ca risque d'être la même chose pour la PSP, d'ailleurs... son utilisation principale est le jeu, quelles que soient les inquiétudes du PDG de Capcom. Je pense que son utilisation comme lecteur MP3 sera marginale, au plus.

On peut prendre au passage un petit parallèle sympa : la PS2, justement. Qui a un lecteur DVD intégré... si si. Aux dernières nouvelles, on comptait des millions d'exemplaires de cette console de par le monde... Et pourtant les ventes de lecteurs DVD ont explosé ces dernières années. 
... Et parmi les lecteurs de MacG qui possèdent une PS2, combien de fois avez-vous utilisé la fonction lecture DVD de votre console ? 
Pour moi c'est vite vu : zéro. Le lecteur DVD se trouve juste en dessous de la PS2


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais:  ... Nintendo est tellement sûr de sa "domination" qu'il a annoncé en toute hate une nouvelle console, la Nintendo DS alors que la Gameboy SP est sortie depuis peu de temps...
> Celà prouve bien que Nintendo n'est pas aussi serein que tu sembles le croire, et qu'il a du bousculé ses plans afin de ne pas se retrouver complètement largué par la PSP... Voilà ce qui arrive lorsqu'on se repose sur ses lauriers et qu'on innove pas suffisamment... Si Sony n'avait pas crée la PSP, les joueurs en seraient encore à jouer avec une énième version de Mario en 2D pour les 3 prochaines années ... Nintendo ne survit qu'avec son énorme réserve de cash accumulée depuis des années... mais si une société comme Sega a jeté l'éponge face à Sony sur le marché des consoles de salon et dans le secteur des consoles portables face à Nintendo, cela pourrait aussi (je ne le souhaite pas) arriver à Nintendo sur le marché des consoles portables et de salon face à Sony... Je crois que tu ne te rends pas bien compte de ce que représente une société comme Sony et de sa capacité à s'investir sur un marché donné...


Pas besoin de mettre "domination" entre guillemets... Jusqu'à la sortie de la PSP, la GameBoy Advance reste seule sur son marché. Et ce depuis des années. Et il s'est vendu plus de GBA + GBA SP que de PS2... 
Côté financier, la vie va aussi très bien pour eux, pas d'inquiétude  Les bénéfices sont certes en baisse, mais ils sont toujours là. 

Ceci dit, là où tu as raison, c'est que la PSP va faire très mal à Nintendo quand elle va arriver. Quand à dire que la DS a été sortie à l'arrache, je ne suis pas si sûr... La GBA SP n'est qu'une GBA avec un design revu (coup marketing maximal pour un investissement minimal), et Nintendo sait très bien que son proche avenir reste dans les consoles portables... Ca fait donc un moment que la DS est dans les labos de Nintendo.


----------



## Eric Blair (13 Août 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Quand à dire que la DS a été sortie à l'arrache, je ne suis pas si sûr... Ca fait donc un moment que la DS est dans les labos de Nintendo.



Bien sûr que ça faisait longtemps que la DS était en préparation  ! Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que l'annonce de la PSP a precipité celle de la DS. Si Sony n'avait pas annoncé la sortie de sa console portable, Nintendo n'aurait pas été si pressé de sortir la DS puisqu'à sa GB (advance, SP) se vendait très bien ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (13 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que ça faisait longtemps que la DS était en préparation  ! Ce que j'ai voulu dire, c'est que l'annonce de la PSP a precipité celle de la DS. Si Sony n'avait pas annoncé la sortie de sa console portable, Nintendo n'aurait pas été si pressé de sortir la DS puisqu'à sa GB (advance, SP) se vendait très bien ...


Vu comme ça, on est d'accords  C'est vrai que le show de Nintendo à l'E3, pour ce qui en a été rapporté, faisait un peu bricorama, même s'il y avait suffisamment de matériel pour faire baver l'assistance


----------



## tyler_d (15 Août 2004)

> Citation:
> Quels sont selon vous ses points faibles ?
> 
> Tatsuya Minami : La PSP sera vendue comme portable-media-tout-un, pas une machine spécialement dédiée au jeu. Je suis un peu inquiet à ce sujet là, je n'aimerai pas que l'aspect jeu de la console passe en second plan au profit des autres fonctionnalités média.


 il ne faudrait pas oublié le fiasco de nokia et sa n-gage ! qui était aussi un appareil (tout en un).

 la version 2 de cette n-gage a d'ailleurs perdu la moitié de ses fonctions...

 Eévidement, Sony est puissant dans l'univers du jeux vidéo, contrairement à nokia... mais qd meme, quand on ragarde les facteurs "prix/taille/poids/fonctions" je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu.



> Quand à dire que la DS a été sortie à l'arrache, je ne suis pas si sûr... La GBA SP n'est qu'une GBA avec un design revu (coup marketing maximal pour un investissement minimal),


 la SP est surtout une version amérioré et qui corrige le gros défault de la gba : la luminosité de l'écran... et la taille ! c'est plus qu'une sortie "marketing" uniquement pour faire des bénéfs. (le marketing c'est plutot apple avec l'ipod 4g....)


----------



## shamankick (15 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore des disquaires (même s'ils vendent aussi des cd protégés par des dispositifs anti-copie), tu n'es pas obligé d'acheter de la musique sur Internet si t'as pas envie, et d'ailleurs personne n'a décrété que c'était géniâââl sans faire preuve d'esprit critique.


Je suis pour le download de musique. J'ai managé un label et connais les déboires
 du CD (beaucoup d'argent investit, pour récupérer tes tunes 6 mois +tard minimum,
 et un Cd te coute environ 1.5euro dont 0.75 cent de jaquette et boitier...)
 et en plus c'est pas écolo.
 Pour revenir au "génial", acheter sur Itune ou Sony connect c'est continuer 
 d'engraisser ceux là même qui font du lobbying, bafouent nos liberté individuelles
 au nom de la sauvegarde de leur bizness....et en plus ils arnaquent les artistes,
 coulent les "indés" et nous prennent pour des cons...les joies du libéralisme
 et du marketing.
 Mais j'ai pas l'impression que les gens ici  s'en soucient vraiment.
 ils sont dans la " I.LIFE "...cooollllll .....blaireaux



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des magasins en ligne vendent des morceaux encodés avec des bitrates comparables, sauf les indés comme Warp, qui ne sont pas légion. Personne ne vendra de l'OGG VORBIS sans DRM, sauf éventuellement un label indépendant.


Justement, la qualité est minable (192Kb)...c'est le minimum de vendre une qualité décente, mais évidement du coup l'Ipod contient moins de tracks, c'est moins vendeur !
 Libre a vous de payer pour du ultra basique....

 puis les DRM je trouve ça honteux...Que les artistes prennent un peu leurs affaires
 en mains...ils seront gagnants et nous aussi..seulement faut changer un peu
 nos habitudes de consomation



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod supporte les formats AAC, MP3, MP3 VBR, AIFF, WAV&#8230; Tu préférerais un iRiver à 335 ¤, ok, bien qu'on ne puisse pas dire qu'il soit bon marché lui non plus.


Tu a raison, ceci dit en achetant un IRiver j'ai un produit complet dans le même
 ordre de prix et je peut lire du Ogg Vorbis....j'essaie de soutenir l'open source
 et c'est un bon moyen de le faire.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> la SP est surtout une version amérioré et qui corrige le gros défault de la gba : la luminosité de l'écran... et la taille ! c'est plus qu'une sortie "marketing" uniquement pour faire des bénéfs. (le marketing c'est plutot apple avec l'ipod 4g....)




Je me suis mal (ou pas assez) exprimé : ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les coûts en R&D pour améliorer la luminosité d'un écran, réduire la taille du bidule et améliorer le design sont minimaux, tout en sachant que la SP se vendra comme des petits pains à la sortie (ce qui fut le cas), le tout comparé à la conception d'une nouvelle console comme la DS. Le terme de "coup marketing" était un peu malheureux c'est vrai... Quoique, il y a quand même un peu de ça


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

shamankick a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai pas l'impression que les gens ici  s'en soucient vraiment.
> ils sont dans la " I.LIFE "...cooollllll .....blaireaux


si ça c'est pas une généralité digne d'un monopole  


			
				shamankick a dit:
			
		

> puis les DRM je trouve ça honteux...Que les artistes prennent un peu leurs affaires
> en mains...ils seront gagnants et nous aussi..seulement faut changer un peu
> nos habitudes de consomation


DRM honteux en quoi? sinon on est tous d'accord c'est la faute aux artistes


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

shamankick a dit:
			
		

> ...bafouent nos liberté individuelles...


Je crois que tu n'as aucune idée de la portée du vocabulaire que tu emploies...



			
				shamankick a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au "génial", acheter sur Itune ou Sony connect...


Mélanger les 2 dans la même phrase prouve bien que tu parles de quelque chose que tu ne connais pas...
(nb : inutile de me relancer, ma réponse est déjà dans les forums et je ne recommencerai pas  )



			
				shamankick a dit:
			
		

> .....blaireaux...


Dernier point, si tu t'es inscrit uniquement pour insulter les habitués de MacGé tu le dis et on te montrera la sortie


----------



## purestyle (15 Août 2004)

Le thread part en couille  :rateau: 

hum, donc pour en revenir au sujet initial, j'ai posé la question à mes potes bossant dans l'industrie du jeu video (profitant de nos réunions du weekend devant les consoles debugs avec préviews, pizza et bières). Et bien après un étonnement du pourquoi une question aussi chelou, la réponse globale fut :"mais c'est pas pareil", "ça n'a rien à voir", "la PS2 fait bien lecteur de DVD, mais je l'ai jamais utilisé, j'en ai un vrai", "la PSP est une console de jeu portable pas un walkman" etc...bref ils m'ont aussi demandé pourquoi j'utilisait le terme "killer" étant étonnés qu'il y ait un contrat sur la tête de l'ipod mini.


----------



## golf (15 Août 2004)

Ben, tes potes sont plus lucides que toi


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> [...] "la PS2 fait bien lecteur de DVD, mais je l'ai jamais utilisé, j'en ai un vrai", [...]



Dans mes bras. :love:


----------



## purestyle (15 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tes potes sont plus lucides que toi



bah pas spécialement, je partage un peu leur avis, c'est juste que je me demande ce que donnera Winning Eleven 8 aka PES 4 (le déception du weekend d'ailleurs) sur un truc aussi petit, et puis comme je le répète wait & see.


----------



## otop (15 Août 2004)

ben moi honnetement je l'utilise mon lecteur DVD PS2 , et quand le lecteur CD de ma chaine etait en rade ma playstation a fait office de juke box.

c'est sur l'interface est assez rustre je ne peux pas lire de divix mais c'est mieux que ne pas avoir de lecteur dédiés ou que d'allumer l'ordi....alors oui pour tes collègues qui sont testeurs et beta testeurs oui c'est une abbération d'acheter une PS2 pour lire un DVD mais c'est ce que fait le grand publique.......la PS2 dans ma chambre des jeunes et le lecteur DVD dans le salon des parents. 

Sur ton téléphone t'as un appareil photo , tu ne prend jamais de photo ben moi si et les importes par bluetooth dans iphoto et pourtant c'est un téléphone , bon c'est pas les meilleurs photos du monde mais aujourd'hui on du 1 méga pixel et si tu zoom la qualité est honnète et surtout ca t'évite de te trimbaler toujours avec ton appareille photos .


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

Pour ceux qui ne seraient pas convaincus par la PSP, que pensez-vous du nouveau lecteur multimédia portable de Archos ? Il a les mêmes dimensions qu'un iPod et coutera entre 300 et 400 euros  ... 








Voici ses caractéristiques :



> ARCHOS Gmini400
> 
> Baladeur MP3 avec disque dur 20 Go. USB 2.0 haut débit, compatible USB 1.1, PC et Mac. Ecran LCD de 2,2".
> 
> ...



Pour en savoir plus : http://www.magma.fr/?module=catalog&act=details&pid=1004543 

Sur le site d'Archos :

http://www.archos.com/products/overview/gmini_400.html?sid=j22k2cysbysoo3obkky4fc


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Moué BOF :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (16 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moué BOF :mouais:



bah, c'est comme pour l'iMac G5, attendons d'avoir le bidule entre les mains pour se faire une idée.


----------



## otop (16 Août 2004)

ben si la lecture d'un divix sur une télé sur une télé est possible avec qualité potable (ce sera la cas apparement Jusqu'à 704 x 480 @ 30 images/s) et bien je pense que la machine sera une très bonne altèrnative a l'ipod ou a la psp puisque l'on sera pas limité aux format proporiétaire type UMD ou AAC et autres WMA........donc comme dit l'autre faut voir qu'est que ce donne entre les mains.


----------



## Eric Blair (16 Août 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moué BOF :mouais:



Ne soyez pas trop durs avec Archos ... ok, il faudrait vraiment qu'il pense à embaucher un designer LoL  mais d'un autre coté, Apple se repose un peu trop sur son design et sur l'ergonomie sans failles de ses produits, et un jour un concurrent risque par réussir à proposer un produit convaincant à tous points de vue... il ne faut pas qu'Apple se contente du succés des iPods actuels... des PMP(Portable Multimedia Player) de plus en plus réussis commencent à innonder le marché et le "hype" actuel autour de l'iPod ne suffira pas à assurer ses ventes éternellement...


----------



## BioSS (16 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je crois sans me tromper que l'on aura l'équivalent des jeux PS1 sur la PSP.
> 
> Regardez la Game boy advance (32 bit) fait tourner des jeux équivalents à la Supernintendo (16 bit)
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas lu la suite.. Mais ce que je vois au sujet de la PSP m'abasourdi de bêtise 

Tout d'abord quelques infos :
- Écran LCD de 4.5 pouces avec une résolution de 480 x 272 pixels au format 16:9
- Capable de graphisme en 3D (polygones ainsi que NURBS)
- Architecture 32 Bits avec son 3D 
- Capacité de lire des vidéos au format MPEG-4
- Port USB 2.0 pour la connecter à un périphérique ou à la PS2
- Port Memory Stick pour les sauvegardes. La Memory Stick permettra aussi l'utilisation d'applications réseaux et le transport de données dans un environnement sans fil.
- Configuration des boutons identique à un DualShock2
- Système anti-piratage
- Console non zonée


La PSP est l'équivalent, à très peu de chose près, de la PS2 en version portable, muni de fonction multi-joueurs sans-fil, online, et online sans-fil, ainsi que des fonctions multimédia de lecture comme le MPG-4, le MP3, l'USB 2.0, etc... . le GT PSP est l'équivalent de GT4 qui est prêt à sortir sur PS2 : Ombre dynamiques, spectateurs en 3D animé (fini les vieux bitmap en 2D..), reflection du décor en temps réel sur les carosseries, etc... 

http://www.playfrance.com/news/6686...le_Premiere_video_autonome_pour_la_PSP__.html
Ici quelques extraits de la console qui tourne en autonome (sans cordon...) et on y voit le fameux GT4...


Alors, Oui, la PSP vaut la PS2, et oui, la concurrence est loin du compte !!!
La DS de nintendo est morte-née (elle est seulement au niveau de la nintendo 64...), et les autres concurrents (si on peut les appeler comme ça) sont à la ramasse... Quant au format propriétaire de Sony, l'UMG, il faut dire qu'il n'existe aucun mini-DVD a l'heure actuelle qui permette de stocker des jeux entiers... Il fallait bien que Sony crée un format, il l'a fait, et donc forcément il en est propriétaire... Faut arrêter de râler là-dessus. D'ailleurs, la PSP intègre e MPG-4, le MP3, l'USB 2.0, le Wi-fi, etc.. Tous ces formats ne sont pas propriétaire de la firme que je sache...

La résolution n'est pas 4 fois inférieur à la PS2, mais elle vaut les 3/4 de la PS2 ce qui est extrêmement honorable vu la taille de l'écran (qui malgré tout est le plus grand du marché des portables)...

Bref, la console apporte tout ce qui peut nous être utile de nos jours (baladeurs, online, multi-joueurs sans-fil, ...) au travers d'une ergonomie impecc (reprise de la manette PS2 au niveau des boutons, taille écran phénoménale, pas de cable, autonomie, etc..)... Je pense franchement que Nintendo va sombrer un jour ou l'autre tout comme Sega... 

 Quelques infos au sujet de la PSP d'après les développeurs de GT4


----------



## BioSS (16 Août 2004)

Enfin, j'espère que la PSP va donner un gros coup de pied au cul à Nintendo, parceque si sa Gamecube était réussie (et encore, il y a quelques points noirs) sa GBA n'est qu'une vaste arnaque... (surtout à ce prix..)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2004)

Oui c'est clair c'est pas top comme  console portable


----------



## ederntal (16 Août 2004)

Euh les gars... avant la puissance brut de la console, c'est les jeux qui comptent quand même!!!

Et la GBA ya un sacré paquet de très bons jeux!
(Et la DS s'annonce bien aussi)


----------



## minime (16 Août 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> http://www.playfrance.com/news/6686...le_Premiere_video_autonome_pour_la_PSP__.html
> Ici quelques extraits de la console qui tourne en autonome (sans cordon...) et on y voit le fameux GT4...



Déjà bu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

À la rigueur les gamers n'auront que la PSP comme lecteur MP3.

Mais 95% des gens qui veulent un lecteur MP3 s'en foutent d'avoir une console propriétaire. Ils ne veulent qu'un lecteur musical, pas un foure-tout. Nous ne sommes pas au Japon ou le gadget inutile est un véritable mode de vie. 

Et je rappelle juste que :

Creative a sortit 5 iPod-killer, Thomson a sorti un iPod-killer, DELL a sorti un iPod-killer, Archos a sorti 39 iPod-killer, Philipps a sorti 5 iPod-killer, iRiver a sorti 8 iPod-killer etc.

Et pour le moment tout ce qu'ils ont killé, c'est des mouches.    :love:


----------



## mercutio (17 Août 2004)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, la GBA est la seule console portable du moment et elle fait très bien ce qu'on lui demande.

Il y a moyen de trouver des jeux très sympatiques.

Etant donné que mon ibook ne fait rien tourner comme jeu mac, j'ai bien du me tourner vers une petite console.

les petites portables ont l'avantage de laisser le téléviseur libre à Madame  .

j'attend donc la prochaine génération: la DS et la PSP, même si à priori, la PSP à l'air plus balèze, il faudra attendre de voir les bèbètes pour juger.

En tout cas l'ipod  a intérêt a étoffer ses fonctionalités.... (pas forcément pour le jeux mais en Audio/Vidéo)


----------



## tyler_d (17 Août 2004)

> Tout d'abord quelques infos :
> - Écran LCD de 4.5 pouces avec une résolution de 480 x 272 pixels au format 16:9
> - Capable de graphisme en 3D (polygones ainsi que NURBS)
> - Architecture 32 Bits avec son 3D


 
32 bits ! où vois tu que c'est une ps2 !??????!!!


*et la vidéo ? une vidéo de démo ! le gars ne joue pas que je sache !!!*


faut pas trop réver, la psp ne sera pas une ps2 portable ! (un dvd = 4,7 Go de donnée pour un jeux, meme avec un écran plus petit, le support des jeux ne fait que 1Go au total ! on ne peut donc pas avoir de jeux style ps2 sur la psp et surtout ce n'est pas la meme puissance de calcul !!!))

non mais !



> Mais 95% des gens qui veulent un lecteur MP3 s'en foutent d'avoir une console propriétaire. Ils ne veulent qu'un lecteur musical, pas un foure-tout. Nous ne sommes pas au Japon ou le gadget inutile est un véritable mode de vie.


exactement !

Concernant l'archos et la vidéo, il faut me prouevr l'intéret d'avoir une vidéo sur un écran de 2 pouces (ok pour le transfert sur une télé) *mais s'il faut toujours autant de temps pour encoder la vidéo* (actuellement temps d'encodage = durée de la vidéo !!!) je ne vois encore moins l'intéret et je comprend pourquoi apple ne fait rien !


----------



## otop (17 Août 2004)

ce qu'il faut pas entendre........." la psp va niquer la DS gnagnagnignagnagna" on est completemnt hors topic mais c'est pas grave Bioèssèss !
La question que je me pose c'est est-ce que t'y a joué a la PSP toi , t'as meme pu la comparer a la DS j'imagine (t'as aussi un powermac G52fois2,5ghz aussi nan???) . Ca me fait penser aux memes gars qui disait que la PS2 allait niké la dreamcast qaund elle est sortie au final la PS2 elle a sortie teken tag quand on jouait a shenmue ou a soulcalibur (meme la press en a ri)

apres une console c'est bien enfonction de jeux et la je suis désolé mais la DS avec deux écran  dont un tactile l'éxpreience de jeux sera bien mieux renouvelé et d'ailleur en entrant dans ton jeux on peux dire que la DS sera aussi puissante que la gamecube puisque métroid etait en video


----------



## huexley (17 Août 2004)

édité par moi-même


----------



## woulf (17 Août 2004)

otop a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser aux memes gars qui disait que la PS2 allait niké la dreamcast qaund elle est sortie au final la PS2 elle a sortie teken tag quand on jouait a shenmue ou a soulcalibur (meme la press en a ri)



ouais, enfin, au final, la dreamcast a fini par être niquée quand même


----------



## BioSS (17 Août 2004)

Tyler_D, Otop, allez vous cacher...
Comme l'a dit Woulf, en effet la dreamcast a probablement été la console la plus nulle jamais sortie en terme de jeu, de prise en main, de tout...

Tyler D > Vive le n00b.. les consoles dites 128 Bits ne sont pas 128 bits en réalité... Mais bien 32 bits. Quant à la démo de GT4 : Mobile, je te signale que c'est une démo en temps-réel, tout comme les petites démos techniques où l'on voyait le bump mapping appliqué à une planète (la PS2 est incapable de gérer le bump...), ou encore un lavabo se vider avec la réfraction de l'eau et les objets à sa surface qui s'agitait.. Non, techniquement, la PSP vaut bien la PS2, c'est clair.
La DS est techniquement donc, déjà dépassée au vu de ce qui a été annoncé (super, un mario nintendo 64 à la sauce portable...). Son look est décevant (le plastique utilisé fait penser aux jouets premier âge au vu des premières photos), son dual screen est une bonne idée mais cela se fait au détriment de la taille des écrans...   Et puis Nintendo devient fatiguant.. Chaque génération de console annonce un nouveau mario qui finalement n'apporte aucun regard nouveau sur les jeux de plateforme. J'espère sincèrement qu'ils restent dans la course, et qu'ils puissent rivaliser avec Sony (j'aime bien nintendo !). Mais en tout cas, cela ne va pas s'améliorer avec leur DS...
Je suis pas pro Sony, mais je crois qu'ils sont désormais incontournables. C'est pareil, je suis pas pour Free, mais les concurrents peuvent s'aligner devant leur offre...


----------



## ApyCop1 (17 Août 2004)

je viens de parcourir ce topic....et je ne comprend toujours pas quel est le but de comparer un Ipod mini (exellent player audio, faisont large) et la PSP (future "exellente" console portable+multimedia); ça n'a pas de sens. 

Quelqu'un ne voulant ecouter que de la musique se dirigera vers un ipod ou tout autre player audio (mp3,ogg,aac...etc...) qui lui conviendra, ayant à leur avantage, la petitesse de l'appareil, la base materielle qui est specifique a cet usage (la musique).
Les joueurs eux se dirigerons vers la PSP qui profite du rayonnement de Sony ainsi que de l'attrait, il est  vrais des 'bonus" de la console, tout comme l'à fait la PS2 à l'époque en proposant la lecture des DVD vidéo et la promesse de la connectivité et du jeu réseau.
 La PSP va être une machine fortement concurentielle dans le domaine des consoles portables de part la réputation du fabriquant et de tout les à-coté qu'elle propose; mais je pense que les deux marchés (players audio et consoles portables) sont encore trés distincts et ne concernent effectivement pas (encore) les mêmes cibles marketing.

Va faire un footing avec un PSP autour du cou.......aïe!

Ceci dit, la PSP, quelle fabuleuse machine........ et petite remarque a TYLER_D; l'espace le plus important occupé par les jeux PS2 concernent les videos et la musique (mais surtout la vidéo), le reste du jeu lui ne represente que quelques centaines de mégas (en comptant sur la presence de nombreuses textures à differentes defs et d'images 2D fullscreen), les modéles 3D, le code et les effets sonores (bruitages) representent un poid trés souvent negligeable.

Donc pas de soucis pour retrouver d'énormes RPG sur la PSP par exemple; quand à savoir si la qualité graphique délivrée par la Portable seraà la hauteur de celle de la PS2, j'en doute encore, mais rappelons nous des premiers jeux PS2........
Pour ce qui est de la DS, je n'aime pas le concept, mais c'est trés personnel, elle marchera certainement mois que la Gba, mais wait and see.

PS: Bioss, tu es super dur avec la Dreamcast, cette console est magnifique, même maintenant je lui trouve des qualité que je ne retrouve pas sur la PS2 par exemple (abscence d'aliasing, jouabilité exemplaire, de nombreux jeux concept comme REZ, les premiers jeux online avec Phantasy Star, la petitesse de la machine, sa robustesse...etc...), le seul reproche que je pourrais lui faire, c'est ce p****n de plastique qui fait transpirer à mort pad en main


----------



## BioSS (17 Août 2004)

ApyCop > T'as ptet raison pour la dreamcast.. Mais à vouloir etre précurseur avant l'heure... Les joueurs n'étaient pas près pour le online au salon à l'époque, (ni aujourd'hui d'ailleurs vu les résultats du online PS2).
Les manettes bof, le support bof (GD-Rom.. quel intérêt ?), le look bof, les performances bof (mais là c'est tout pardonné au vu de l'ancienneté de la console..) Par contre j'applaudis des deux mains l'anti-aliasing.. Je rage encore de voir des jeux sur PS2 ou Xbox qui souffre de ce putain de scintillement... 

Sinon je suis de tout coeur avec toi conçernant la comparaison Ipod / PSP.. Les deux n'ont rien à voir.. Et si la PSP coute moins cher tout en lisant les MP3, elle n'a pas de disque dur, donc ... Et puis ceux qui achèteront la PSP ne sont pas ceux qui veulent écouter de la zik ou voir des films, mais ceux qui veulent jouer.. Et qui en plus pourront en profiter comme lecteur MP3 / lecteur de film. Les deux produits s'adressent donc à des gens différents.

Sinon, pour les perfs de la PSP, je ne cesse de le répéter > Sony a tout fait pour le démontrer, la PSP est l'équivalent de la PS2 ! Les démos techniques sont les même (le lavabo), les jeux sont développés conjointement sur PS2 et PSP (GT4), etc..


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

sur le sujet de fond, qui est la PSP va-t-elle détourner des clients du ipodmini:

je regarde autour de moi, et parmi tout ceux qui je connais et qui ont un ipod (disons une dizaine de personnes), ou qui sont tentés par ipod mini, aucun, mais vraiment aucun se préoccupe de l'existence d'une console portable...
Ceux qui ont choisi de balancer 279¤ pour un ipodmini ne recherchent pas un gadget qui fait tout, ils recherchent un lecteur de musique efficace et beau, point barre. Peut-être certains utiliseront les capacités de la PSP pour lire des mp3, mais ces mêmes personnes ne sont pas des acheteurs potentiels du ipodmini, donc le succès est fondé sur une effiacité redoutable et un design qui fait mouche. Sans parler des conséquences quasi nulles sur le public féminin, qui est quand même bien moins demandeur "en bidules pour faire joujou" (désolé du cliché  ), et qui est une cible de choix pour l'ipodmini


----------



## minime (18 Août 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend toujours pas quel est le but de comparer un Ipod mini (exellent player audio, faisont large) et la PSP (future "exellente" console portable+multimedia); ça n'a pas de sens.



Vous vous demandez ce que Chewbacca a à voir avec l'iPod ?


----------



## ApyCop1 (18 Août 2004)

Ipod VS chewbacca...attend voir....

Il est grand?........non.
Il est poilu?...........pas aux dernières nouvelles.
Il grogne?............a priori non (bien que ca depende du goût musical de chaquns).


......effectivement, ipod et Chewbacca, rien à voir
 :rateau:


----------



## minime (18 Août 2004)

Voilà, aucun rapport. Et si ça n'a aucun sens, alors c'est la preuve que la PSP n'est pas un danger pour l'iPod.

_The defense rests_.


----------



## tyler_d (18 Août 2004)

> Non, techniquement, la PSP vaut bien la PS2, c'est clair.


c'est marrant que tu sois si sur de toi avec uniquement une vidéo de 30 secondes (où je rappelle que personne ne joue...) et qq articles du dernier E3...
comme quoi le marketing ça marche, et sony en est un expert : après le coup du "dépécher de réserver notre ps2, il n'y en aura pas pour tous le monde" (combien sont tombé dedans ? bcp trop !) maintenant sony revient avec "notre console portable est la meilleure du monde" mais personne n'y a encore "vraiment" joué... ils ont crée l'évenement alors que la machine n'est meme pas encore produite en série dans les unines chinoises...

mais bon, je vais pas continué la dessus, si tu en es si sur c'est bien, rdv en début d'année 2005 et on verra...



> on peux dire que la DS sera aussi puissante que la gamecube puisque métroid etait en video


apparement oui.... et les pda avec des g4/intel 3Mghz c'est pour bientot aussi.



> Je suis pas pro Sony


 Ha bon ?

renseigne toi qd meme un peu sur ce que font les autres au lieu de prendre tout cuit ce que le bureau du mkg de tokyo t'envoi par mail : le design de la DS dont tu parle n'est pas le déf...

tu ne parles que de mario, mais connais tu la taille du catalogue pour Game Boy ?



> Et si la PSP coute moins cher tout en lisant les MP3, elle n'a pas de disque dur, donc ...


ba wais, un memory stick 256 mo pour y mettre... 50 mp3... je crois qu'on vient de répondre à la question du topic : le psp n'a effectivement rien à voir avec un ipod...


> voir des films,


je le répéte : les films seront vendus ! tu va donc acheter un film en dvd et en umd pour le regarder sur un écran de 4''...


> Ceci dit, la PSP, quelle fabuleuse machine........ et petite remarque a TYLER_D; l'espace le plus important occupé par les jeux PS2 concernent les videos et la musique (mais surtout la vidéo), le reste du jeu lui ne represente que quelques centaines de mégas (en comptant sur la presence de nombreuses textures à differentes defs et d'images 2D fullscreen), les modéles 3D, le code et les effets sonores (bruitages) representent un poid trés souvent negligeable.


ok, merci pour l'info.


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ba wais, un memory stick 256 mo pour y mettre... 50 mp3... je crois qu'on vient de répondre à la question du topic : le psp n'a effectivement rien à voir avec un ipod...



Reste que si la possibilité de copier des données sur un UMD est offerte cela changera à mon avis pas mal la donne...

Concernant la DS elle a un écran tactile mais je vois pas trop comment s'en servir avec "2" mains


----------



## ApyCop1 (18 Août 2004)

La possibilité d'inscrire des infos sur l'umd, je n'y crois pas du tout (pas dans l'esprit Sony et necessite que la console, ou un accessoire annexe soit pourvue d'une tête de gravure); l'UMD semble être le futur support propriétaire "grand publique" de Sony, destiné a la diffusion de programmes sous licence et uniquement à cet effet (tout du moins pour un bon moment).
 Pour le moment, la PSP est une console de jeux et l'ipod un player audio....... 

seul l'avenir nous dira dans quelle direction Sony orientera sa Console sur ses fonctions annexes (je mise sur le cinoche, tout du moins c'est la voie qu'ils prennent clairement)


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

> La possibilité d'inscrire des infos sur l'umd, je n'y crois pas du tout (pas dans l'esprit Sony et necessite que la console, ou un accessoire annexe soit pourvue d'une tête de gravure)



Ils ont bien permi de le faire avec le Minidisc   Faudra voir un peu apres sa sortie pour se faire une idée définitive


----------



## BioSS (18 Août 2004)

Tyler_D.. Renseigne-toi toi aussi.
Je veux dire, il y doit y avoir environ 10 minutes de vidéos sur la PSP au total, et laisse moi te dire qu'elle est même capable de choses dont la PS2 n'est pas capable.. De plus, les démos techniques (que visiblement tu n'as pas vues) sont JOUÉES ! Donc en temps réel. Et elle dépassent pour certaines les capacités de la PS2 (au niveau du bump). Donc déjà, oui elle est bien au niveau de la PS2 (merde c pas possible combien de fois je vais le répéter), et OUI, les DÉMOS SONT EN TEMPS RÉEL ET JOUABLES !!! (pas celle de la seule et unique vidéo de 35 secondes que tu as vu...).
... Je commence à en avoir marre, si tu tiens à débattre sur la PSP va te renseigner un peu avant parceque tu me commence à me chauffer..

Démos techniques > http://www.playfrance.com/news/1873...ion_portable_E3___PSP___Demos_techniques.html
Je te conseille de regarder "Duck in water" et "Mars Morphing".


----------



## BioSS (18 Août 2004)

sinon je suis tout à fait d'accord.. Aucun des deux produits, Ipod ou PSP, ne présente réellement de danger pour l'autre. Le public de l'un n'est pas le même de l'autre. Mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas de lecteur MP3, et qu'acheter la PSP me permettra, en PLUS de jouer, d'écouter la musique de temps en temps...


----------



## mercutio (19 Août 2004)

Moi je dis...la PS2 est plus puissante que la PSP... 


Plus important que la puissance finalement: le shining force prévu sur PS2 l'année prochaine sortira-t-il sur PSP ?


----------



## ApyCop1 (19 Août 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis...la PS2 est plus puissante que la PSP...
> 
> 
> Plus important que la puissance finalement: le shining force prévu sur PS2 l'année prochaine sortira-t-il sur PSP ?



Tu as oublié de citer Star Ocean III qui sort en Novembre en France (m'enfin, je l'ai déja en précommande US......peu pas attendre......vivement debut Septembre)


----------



## mercutio (23 Août 2004)

J'ai pas la PS2, je me suis arrangé avec un pote pour qu'il me file sa console dés que le jeu sorte (le shining) mais j'ai encore le temps...


----------



## Piewhy (14 Novembre 2004)

J'ai lu que la PSP de sony n'allait pas seulement lire les fichiers audio au format atrac de sony mais elle serait egalement capable de lire le format MP3 et AAC.... 

http://www.infos-du-net.com/news/1512-psp.html

le format de l'itunes music store est bien le AAC non??

les utilisateurs de la  PSP pourrait utiliser le music store pour mettre leur chanson achetée sur la console portative de sony? 

mais bon je suis peut etre a coté de la plaque : éclairez moi


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> le format de l'itunes music store est bien le AAC non??



Oui, sauf que les musiques achetées sur l'iTMS sont protégées par le DRM d'Apple Fairplay... et je doute que Sony obtienne une license de Fairplay auprès d'Apple. 

Mais bon...  Sait-on jamais.


----------



## cygwin (14 Novembre 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que la PSP de sony n'allait pas seulement lire les fichiers audio au format atrac de sony mais elle serait egalement capable de lire le format MP3 et AAC....


Je ne crois pas que la PSP soit un iPod mini killer. 
D'une part, les trucs de Sony n'arrivent plus à impressionner personne; d'autre part, iPod (mini ou non) mourra tout seul - disons que dans 3 ou 4 ans - avec ou sans killers.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Novembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas du tout le meme secteur...


----------



## Fulvio (15 Novembre 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Oui, la PSP vaut la PS2, et oui, la concurrence est loin du compte !!!
> La DS de nintendo est morte-née (elle est seulement au niveau de la nintendo 64...), et les autres concurrents (si on peut les appeler comme ça) sont à la ramasse... Quant au format propriétaire de Sony, l'UMG, il faut dire qu'il n'existe aucun mini-DVD a l'heure actuelle qui permette de stocker des jeux entiers... Il fallait bien que Sony crée un format, il l'a fait, et donc forcément il en est propriétaire... Faut arrêter de râler là-dessus. D'ailleurs, la PSP intègre e MPG-4, le MP3, l'USB 2.0, le Wi-fi, etc.. Tous ces formats ne sont pas propriétaire de la firme que je sache...


 Morte-née, la Nintendo ? Sur le marché des portables, Nintendo a toujours enterré ses concurrents, même ceux qui ont sortit de bien meilleurs consoles. Rappelez-vous la Game-Gear. Une vraie Game-boy killer, avec ses couleurs. Sauf que bon, 3 heures d'autonomie en couleur, contre 20 en noir et blanc, ça l'a pas fait. Et justement, les rumeurs concernant l'autonomie de la PSP ne sont pas encourageantes du tout !


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2004)

La Néo géo pocket était pas mal non plus


----------



## otop (15 Novembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Morte-née, la Nintendo ? Sur le marché des portables, Nintendo a toujours enterré ses concurrents, même ceux qui ont sortit de bien meilleurs consoles. Rappelez-vous la Game-Gear. Une vraie Game-boy killer, avec ses couleurs. Sauf que bon, 3 heures d'autonomie en couleur, contre 20 en noir et blanc, ça l'a pas fait. Et justement, les rumeurs concernant l'autonomie de la PSP ne sont pas encourageantes du tout !




oui j'ai entendu parler de cette rumeur comme quoi sony demanderait aux dévlopeurs de ne pas trop utiliser les accès disque.......et pour les dires de Bioèsseèsse je me marre encore , croire que la DS vas se faire aplatir par la PSP c'est assez naif    d'autant plus que le coup du stylet ca me semble assez révolutionaire enfin bon on verra la geule des joueurs quand ils feranot leurs voyages en train avec la PSP et qu'ils auront 2 heures de bateries et que la console aura planté sans sauvegardé hahaha.....  part l'estétique et son grand écran je sais pas ce qu'elle a cette console en tout c'est pas un ipod killer ca c'est sur.


----------



## huexley (15 Novembre 2004)

otop a dit:
			
		

> croire que la DS vas se faire aplatir par la PSP c'est assez naif


 je n arriverais pas a compter le nombre de personnes fan de Sega ou du Big N qui se moquiaent totalement de la Playstation a venir... La naiveté c est à mon sens s'avoir des certitudes dans ce domaine, et je pense très sincèrement que la PSP malgré ses deux heures d'autonomie à une chance, deux heures c est plus que laregement un aller retour et une pause déjeuner au boulot


----------



## otop (15 Novembre 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> je n arriverais pas a compter le nombre de personnes fan de Sega ou du Big N qui se moquiaent totalement de la Playstation a venir... La naiveté c est à mon sens s'avoir des certitudes dans ce domaine, et je pense très sincèrement que la PSP malgré ses deux heures d'autonomie à une chance, deux heures c est plus que laregement un aller retour et une pause déjeuner au boulot




aucun raport avec les fans de quoique ce soit la playstation a été une pure console et elle a eu le succès qu'elle méritait mais sony s'est aussi planté avec la PSX lancé l'année dernière au japon.....d'ailleurs si je parle de la baterie c'est qu'il s'agit de la comparé a celle de l'ipod puisque on est censé parler de cette fameuse comparaison donc face a l'autonomie de l'ipod la PSP n'est pas un concurent de poid.


et puis un petit hors topic (un de plus tant qu'a faire   ) la certitude tu peux la trouver plus haut dans le topic genre " la PSP va aplatir la DS" pour ma part je suis plus attiré par la DS pour l'innovation qu'elle aporte et tout les plus qu'elle a par raport a la PSP , cela dit la PSP a ses atouts aussi comme sa soi disante puissance et son écran vraiment énorme.


----------



## purestyle (15 Novembre 2004)

Faut voir la ludothèque, si c'est pour se taper des jeux cucul la praline à base de plombier moustachu


----------



## otop (16 Novembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir la ludothèque, si c'est pour se taper des jeux cucul la praline à base de plombier moustachu



tout a fait mais si tu compares a la PSP on risque de se tapper un recyclage des jeux PS2 , je préfère joué dans mon salon sur ma PS2, par contre t'imagine un RPG ou sur l'ecran du haut tu as ta fenètre de jeux et sur la fenetre du bas tu as ton menu avec ton équipement et tes attaques que tu déclanches par le stylet???? les possibilité sont vraiment énorme......et puis bon les jeux cul-cul la praline meme moi a 22 ans j'aime bien joué a zelda


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2004)

Ben oui moi aussi


----------



## huexley (16 Novembre 2004)

otop a dit:
			
		

> .d'ailleurs si je parle de la baterie c'est qu'il s'agit de la comparé a celle de l'ipod puisque on est censé parler de cette fameuse comparaison donc face a l'autonomie de l'ipod la PSP n'est pas un concurent de poid.


 reste que l'on a encore aucune idée de son autonomie lorsque que seulement la fonctione balladeur est employée, mais je suppose que cela doit etre beaucoup plus que 2h vu qu'aucune puissance n'est requise / ecran / gros calculs.

 de plus la ou elle risque de concurrencer l iPod c est sur les segment des djeuns qui veulent un truc a la mode, l'iPod est certes une star incontestable, mais un objet vieux de 4 ans malgré différent lifting n'est plus aussi tendance, puisque tout le mode l'a qui plus est 

 Mais je pense aussi que le terme de killer n est pas des mieux employés et que  j'aurais aussi grand plaisir a jouer a Zelda dans le train :love:

 <off topic>La psx est tout sauf un fiasco, y'avait toujours une demande d'achat sur la PS1, meme faible. Cette console, plus petite, plus integré a fait faire des economies en terme de montage, sotckage, etc etc, sont but n'était clairement pas d etre un best seller mais de permettre a Sony de toujours proposer un produit sans que cela lui coute trop d'argent 
  </off topic>


----------



## otop (16 Novembre 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> reste que l'on a encore aucune idée de son autonomie lorsque que seulement la fonctione balladeur est employée, mais je suppose que cela doit etre beaucoup plus que 2h vu qu'aucune puissance n'est requise / ecran / gros calculs.
> 
> de plus la ou elle risque de concurrencer l iPod c est sur les segment des djeuns qui veulent un truc a la mode, l'iPod est certes une star incontestable, mais un objet vieux de 4 ans malgré différent lifting n'est plus aussi tendance, puisque tout le mode l'a qui plus est
> 
> ...





toujours pas d'accord la fonction baladeur serait ultra limité puisqu'il faudrat acheter les memory card madin sony super cher , peu fiable (c'est mon avis après mes mesaventures) et peu de memoir , enfin pas la meme capacité que l'ipod........cela dit c'est une fonction en plus , interessante qui plus est.....

lol la psx n'est pas la psone  :rateau:  haha sony a éssayé de se lancer dans le salon multimédia avec un apreille qui fait (soi disant) tout et qui est très cher , ceal dit je suis d'accord la psone est superbe.

tiens pour ton info http://www.overgame.com/page/20899.htm


----------



## purestyle (17 Novembre 2004)

Je reste persuadé que ces 2 produits n'ont rien à voir, du moins si officiellement l'iPod reste un walkman.
Je ne suis pas contre la polyvalence, mais je préfère un seul truc qui excelle dans son domaine qu'un bazar qui fasse tout et n'importe quoi.
Donc oui pour le meilleur du walkman dans une poche et oui pour le meilleur des jeux video dans l'autre.


----------



## Moof (17 Novembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Donc oui pour le meilleur du walkman dans une poche et oui pour le meilleur des jeux video dans l'autre.



Et le téléphone portable dans une troisième, et le Palm, et le couteau suisse, et la montre à gousset...

Bref... Avec tout ça, j'étais sur le point de déposer un brevet de ceinture multipoches, quand je me suis apperçu qu'un certain Bruce Wayne l'avait déposé avant moi. Quel manque de pot.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Je reste persuadé que ces 2 produits n'ont rien à voir, du moins si officiellement l'iPod reste un walkman.
> Je ne suis pas contre la polyvalence, mais je préfère un seul truc qui excelle dans son domaine qu'un bazar qui fasse tout et n'importe quoi.
> Donc oui pour le meilleur du walkman dans une poche et oui pour le meilleur des jeux video dans l'autre.



alors là parfaitement d'accord, qu'on vienne pas nous pourrir la vie avec des usines à gaz qui savent tout faire mal...


----------



## babos (17 Novembre 2004)

et la nintendo DS? (pour dual screen)

au states cela risque de faire mal pas de ventes et de nuire à l' ipod mini ciblés "teenagers":

 l'un des deux ecran est tactile est permet d'etre utilisé à la maniere d'un trackpad...

La guerre des petits machins electroniques ne fait que commencer


----------



## otop (17 Novembre 2004)

babos a dit:
			
		

> et la nintendo DS? (pour dual screen)
> 
> au states cela risque de faire mal pas de ventes et de nuire à l' ipod mini ciblés "teenagers":
> 
> ...




ouais tu as surment raison d'ailleurs apple a prévu sa prochaine console du jeu pour ne pas perdre les parts de marché de l'ipod dans le domaine des appareilles numerique d'ailleurs en voici une photo du prototype  http://www.avh.asso.fr/magasin/produits/15118.php


----------



## babos (18 Novembre 2004)

otop a dit:
			
		

> ouais tu as surment raison d'ailleurs apple a prévu sa prochaine console du jeu pour ne pas perdre les parts de marché de l'ipod dans le domaine des appareilles numerique d'ailleurs en voici une photo du prototype  http://www.avh.asso.fr/magasin/produits/15118.php




lol ! ;-)


----------



## BioSS (18 Décembre 2004)

Pfff.. Aucun doute, nintendo s'est planté...
Le look jouet de premier âge de la DS me fait franchement pitié, et le plastique utilisé est digne des barbies... En plus l'écran est franchement ridicule, et les capacités de la console aussi ! Niveau Nintendo 64, le flou en moins... 

la PSP a un look nettement plus classe, elle est beaucoup plus puissante (je le répète, la console gère la réflexion, le bump-mapping et les ombres portées nettes..) D'ailleurs, les derniers jeux présentés comme Ridge Racers, Gran Turismo 4 mobile, Metal Gear Acid montre clairement les capacités de la machine, un poil en-dessous de la PS2 niveau somme de calcul... En gros, elle serait incapable de gérer un GTA vu la quantité de donner à gérer. En revanche, un jeu comme Metal Gear ne pose aucun problème. D'ailleurs dans les vidéos montrées, on peut voir des arbres bien modélisés, et non pas constitués de deux polygones comme sur DS qui propose des arbres en 2D !!! (hé oui, même au-dessus de l'arbre, celui-ci reste face à vous). De plus le format adopté (l'UMD) est nettement plus prometteur. 

La durée de la batterie n'est pas de deux heures, je tiens à le signaler, mais de cinq heures au moins.. Puis la console so'ffre le luxe d'ravoir des batteries interchangeable, ce dont la DS (et l'Ipod) souffre le plus.. Quand votre DS est déchargée, vs pouvez plus y jouez... Sur PSP, prenez votre seconde batterie, et pendant que la première recharge, vous continuez à jouer ! La PSP se mettant automatiquement en veille à l'arrêt des batteries, elle gardent les données en mémoire.

Bref, Nintendo joue originalité mais faibles performances, alors que la PSP elle reste plus conventionnelle mais répond plus à nos attentes en matière de console de jeu portable.. Elle est deux fois moins épaisse que cette mocheté de DS !


----------



## ederntal (18 Décembre 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Pfff.. Aucun doute, nintendo s'est planté...
> Le look jouet de premier âge de la DS me fait franchement pitié, et le plastique utilisé est digne des barbies... En plus l'écran est franchement ridicule, et les capacités de la console aussi ! Niveau Nintendo 64, le flou en moins...
> 
> la PSP a un look nettement plus classe, elle est beaucoup plus puissante (je le répète, la console gère la réflexion, le bump-mapping et les ombres portées nettes..) D'ailleurs, les derniers jeux présentés comme Ridge Racers, Gran Turismo 4 mobile, Metal Gear Acid montre clairement les capacités de la machine, un poil en-dessous de la PS2 niveau somme de calcul... En gros, elle serait incapable de gérer un GTA vu la quantité de donner à gérer. En revanche, un jeu comme Metal Gear ne pose aucun problème. D'ailleurs dans les vidéos montrées, on peut voir des arbres bien modélisés, et non pas constitués de deux polygones comme sur DS qui propose des arbres en 2D !!! (hé oui, même au-dessus de l'arbre, celui-ci reste face à vous). De plus le format adopté (l'UMD) est nettement plus prometteur.
> ...



Oula mon coco... ya pas que les graphismes qui comtpent, loin de là... Si il faut 4 millions de pixels pour pouvoir s'amuser... Ca m'enerve cette course à la puissance pour les consoles!

Nintendo mise sur le dual screen, si les créateurs de jeux video en tire plennement parti la DS peut prendre une dimention que la PSP n'aura pas... De plus le line-up de la DS parrait beaucoup plus impréssionant que celui de la PSP!

Je sais pas pour la PSP, mais bravo nintendo de ne pas avoir "zoner" les jeux : on peut directement jouer à un jeux JAP ou USA sur sa DS européenne et vis-versa.

Je dis pas qu'elle est forcement meilleure que la PSP... mais il ne faut enterré la DS comme ça car elle possède de serieux atouts. Pour savoir si l'une est vraiment meilleure que l'autre on va attendre une bonne année... ok? 

PS: d'après lest tests effectués par GameKult... la batterie durerai entre 3h30 et 3h50, montre en main, sur un jeu 3D comme Ridge Racer... alors que la durée de vie d'une charge de la DS est estimé a plus de 7h


----------



## babos (18 Décembre 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Pfff.. Aucun doute, nintendo s'est planté...
> Le look jouet de premier âge de la DS me fait franchement pitié, et le plastique utilisé est digne des barbies... En plus l'écran est franchement ridicule, et les capacités de la console aussi ! Niveau Nintendo 64, le flou en moins...




Le debat n'est pas là, la PSP est plus chère que la DS (+/- 200¤ contre 120¤) mais de toute manière bien moins cher que l'ipod (on pourra surement esperer une baisse des prix de la version mini???)

A choisir, le teenager americain ou d'ailleurs preferera acheter une PSP pouvant lire des mp3 ou des jeux qu'un ipod, certes branché mais plus cher?

La difference entre DS et PSP sera peut être le gameplay, SONY demontre sa capacité à créer des bijoux technologique mais rien de tout cela permet un bon gameplay (avec ecran tactile)!

La grande différence aussi est que Apple se fait de la thune en vendant du ipod tandis que Nintendo et surtout Sony s'endettent à chaque console vendue à perte...

De ce point de vue, la PSP pourra etre une Sony-Short-Term-Profit-Killer plutôt qu'un Ipodkiller  ;-)


----------



## BioSS (18 Décembre 2004)

Disons que tout simplement, pour moi la DS a choisi la mauvaise voix... Le dual screen est intéressant, mais cela se fait au détriment de la taille des écrans. Si en 2D l'écran n'est pas très important, c une autre affaire en 3D où il faut vraiment un écran spacieux pour pouvoir profiter pleinement des détails offerts. Remarquez, c'est vrai dans un Mario ou un Yoshi, y a pas bcp de détails à l'écran ! 

Quant à la batterie de la PSP, je l'ai déjà dit, elles sont interchangeables et dépendent de l'activité... Puis c'est sûr que la DS avec son écran de un pouce et ses performances, elle va pas user beaucoup d' énergie ! 

C'est vrai que j'enterre un peu la DS, mais Nintendo continue dans le domaine des enfantillages... Jvx dire, niveau look, je vois plus un adulte avec une PSP dans les mains qu'une DS dont le design est carrément ridicule. Puis l'espace gaché sur les côtés est très moche. Ca fait amateur ! Bref. Pour moi, Nintendo, c'est devenu l'arnaque. Quand on voit le marketing "Pokemon" ou la GBA qui vaut à peine mieux qu'une GBC... J'attendais quelquchose de vraiment impressionant de la part de Nintendo lorsqu'on passerait à la nouvelle génération. Mais finalement, contre toute attente, c'est Sony qui m'impressionne plus.. Ecran de taille, look nickel, possibilités multimédia sympa, format UMD... Beaucoup de points positifs.

Et la DS semble miser un peu trop sur son deuxième écran qui se révèle intéressant il est vrai pour afficher toutes les données (munitions, positions, sorts, course, etc..)... Mais les développeurs se cassent la tête pour trouver une utilité à cet écran qui n'est pas toujours indispensable. Quant à la DS à 120¤, j'y crois pas trop vu le prix de la GBA il y a encore quelques mois ...

Bref, Nintendo a eu son heure de gloire, tout comme Sega. Si elle a dominé sur le marché des portables depuis plusieurs années, ce n'est pas pour la qualité de ses consoles (boutons nuls, aucun système de veille lors du manque de jus, jeux bof bof hormis quelques tueries sur GBA, écrans minables, pas de rétro-éclairage integré, etc.. Bref une vraie honte !). Non, si Nintendo a regné en maître, c'est faute de véritable concurrence. Sega a bien tenté avec la GameGear, bien meilleure que les consoles de Nintendo, mais ca a été un échec (inexpliqué..). Bref, il était temps que Nintendo se voit concurrencé réellement, et il semble que Sony puisse prétendre à ce poste.


----------



## BioSS (18 Décembre 2004)

Ah, et je ne vois pas en quoi ce que fait Sony ne permet de pas de bon gameplay (avec écran tactile comme tu dis). Jusqu'à présent l'écran tactile n'a jamais fait partie du domaine des jeux vidéo, et il y a bien eu des titres au gameplay hallucinant que je sache non ?? Alors !


----------



## babos (18 Décembre 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Sega a bien tenté avec la GameGear, bien meilleure que les consoles de Nintendo, mais ca a été un échec (inexpliqué..)



Ah la game Gear, premiere console portable couleur ( ya eu aussi la fameuse Lynx 16bit d'ATARI).
Le truc genial avec la game gear etait le tuner à inserer dans le port cartouche qui permettait de regarder la telé sur la game gear. 

Après l'echer de la Game Gear, Sega avait recidivé ensuite, en 1996 je crois, en créant la nomad qui lisait les cartouches Genesis/Megadrive

L'explication de l'echec de la Game Gear,  c'etait l'autonomie tres courte et le besoin de changer les grosses piles LR4 ou LR8 (je sais plus) à une epoque où les piles rechargeables etaient chères. 


C sur que la concurrence a du bon en ce qui concerne l'arrivée de Sony dans les consoles portables. La force de la PSP est , comme à l'epoque de l'arrivée de la playstation, de vouloir s'adresser à un public plus adulte.

Les echecs des GP32, WonderSwan, NeoGeopocket et consorts ne font pas reculer Sony


A Quand des jeux sur Ipod?


----------



## purestyle (19 Décembre 2004)

J'ai la DS d'un pote entre les mains, c'est dingue à quel point elle me rapelle mes vieux Game & Watch de mon enfance.
Donc pour l'instant c'est plein de japonaiseries auxquelles j'accroche pas du tout : on a un stylo plastique comme pour un palm et on joue a pousser une boule qui grossi au fur et à mesure sur une route en lui évitant des obstacles (anticiper sur l'écran d'en haut devient impossible tellement ça va vite, sinon on frise l'épilepsie), aussi un autre jeu ou il faut vite reconnaitre un personnage en le cochant, toujours avec le petit baton en plastique...allez j'éteinds


----------



## BioSS (19 Décembre 2004)

lol Purestyle...
Exactement... Je ne vois aucun titre mature sur DS.. A part Zelda et un métroid Prime, aucun jeu
DS me semble vraiment adulte. Aucun titre à émotion, à sensation.... Bon, j'arrête et je up ce topic dans
un an, quand le parc des deux consoles sera bien installé.


----------



## tyler_d (19 Décembre 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Quant à la batterie de la PSP, je l'ai déjà dit, elles sont interchangeables et dépendent de l'activité... Puis c'est sûr que la DS avec son écran de un pouce et ses performances, elle va pas user beaucoup d' énergie !
> 
> C'est vrai que j'enterre un peu la DS, mais Nintendo continue dans le domaine des enfantillages... Jvx dire, niveau look, je vois plus un adulte avec une PSP dans les mains qu'une DS dont le design est carrément ridicule. Puis l'espace gaché sur les côtés est très moche. Ca fait amateur ! Bref. Pour moi, Nintendo, c'est devenu l'arnaque. Quand on voit le marketing "Pokemon" ou la GBA qui vaut à peine mieux qu'une GBC... J'attendais quelquchose de vraiment impressionant de la part de Nintendo lorsqu'on passerait à la nouvelle génération. Mais finalement, contre toute attente, c'est Sony qui m'impressionne plus.. Ecran de taille, look nickel, possibilités multimédia sympa, format UMD... Beaucoup de points positifs.
> 
> ...



alors il ne faudrait pas oublier la GB SP... look terrible+rétro-éclairage... je veux bien que tu ne sois   pas fan de Nintendo, mais faudrait etre plus objectif...

Et ne pas oublier non plus que la psp a pour l'instant un très très très faible catalogue de jeux alors que la GB, et bien dis toi que son catalogue ne fait que grossir depuis sa création, puisque tous les jeux sur compatible sur la nouvelle platteforme... et c'est ça la force de nintendo : avoir dans ses joueurs des gamins de 7ans mais aussi des adultes de 30 ans !

il n'y a pas que pokemon ou mario sur niintendo...

Sony s'est orienté vers les 15-25, avec des jeux limités à 2 joueurs seulement... A te lire tu n'as jamais passer des soirées à jouer à 4 et plus à mariokart... qu'est ce que c'est marrant... c'est ça nintendo, des jeux simples, bien fait et qui peuvent se jouer à plusieurs... alors que sony a un coté plus froid, et carément plus solitaire (quelle nulité eps4 où jouer à 4 serait tellement mieux que de "regarder les autres jouer...")

Tu dis "nintendo c'est l'arnaque" et que fait sony quand il fait croire qu'il faut absolument réserver sa console pour etre sur de l'avoir à sa sortie, et après de creer littéralement des ruptures de stock pour accroitre le sentiment "d'absolue necessité d'avoir cette console" ??? (pour la ps2 et la meme chose est en train d'arriver la psp)

mais ça c'est de l'arnaque !!!

et puis pour finir tu parles du design.. je crois que quand tu l'auras dans les mains (ba oui, vu la taille faut vraiment ses deux mains...) tu changera d'avis ! quelle idée de faire une console "portable" qui necessite un sac à dos rien que pour la transporter (ou alors faut porter des jeans extra baggy  ...)

pour finir les deux consoles viennent de sortir au japon et nintendo a écoulé plus de ds que sony de psp...


----------



## ederntal (19 Décembre 2004)

L'important c'est les jeux et nintendo a un serieux avantage


----------



## nathan1901 (19 Décembre 2004)

Pour ma part, je viens de commander une DS. Je voulais une console portable de dernière génération et le prix de la DS est abordable, pour le gameplay je peux faire une confiance aveugle à Nintendo (Mario64 était bien sympa à sa sortie).
La PSP est chère (pour le moment), indisponible (ne jetez pas la pierre à Sony, ils ont pas la même capacité de prod' que Nintendo peut avoir), fragile (t'as vu l'écran ? joli mais une rayure et bom) et le catalogue est pas génial pour le moment (mais ca ce n'est que passager).

Quand aux fonctionnalités multimédias de la PSP, tout dépend de ce que l'on cherche et de toutes facons Nintendo sort un accessoire en fevrier pour transformer la DS en lecteur vidéo/audio.


----------



## purestyle (19 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> L'important c'est les jeux et nintendo a un serieux avantage



Là il y débat, autant je trouvais ça fun quand j'avais 14 ans autant maintenant à 32 ans, je ne me sens plus du tout concerné par leurs "personnages" et leur ludothèque. Les goûts et les couleurs sans doute...


----------



## ederntal (19 Décembre 2004)

Oui purestyle je suis d'accord... mais même pour un public "plus adulte" la psp n'a pas "encore" des tonnes de jeux de prévu... ça va s'améliorer j'en suis sûr!

Mais quand même Zelda, Metroide, Mario kart, Final Fantasy Chronicles, Secret of Mana, Castelvania, Mario 64 version multijoueur, Sonic, Viewtiful Joe, Bomberman, Rayman... + pokemon  yeahhhh

Même si tu enleve les jeux gamins... il y a un fort catalogue d'entré de jeux!
Et le multiplayer à 4 risque d'etre grandiose!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Et si on tentait de revenir au sujet?... *PSP = iPod mini killer?*, ou une mise en parralèle des deux.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2004)

Ben perso je vois pas vraiment le lien entre PSP et iPod...... bon la PSP fait lecteur mp3, okay, mais c'est quand meme pas du tout le meme type de produit. ( quant au débat entre les deux consoles....... euh, ben j'attends d'avoir eu les deux entre les mains.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben perso je vois pas vraiment le lien entre PSP et iPod...... bon la PSP fait lecteur mp3, okay, mais c'est quand meme pas du tout le meme type de produit. ( quant au débat entre les deux consoles....... euh, ben j'attends d'avoir eu les deux entre les mains.



C'est pas moi qui ai ouvert le sujet en même temps.


----------



## purestyle (19 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et si on tentait de revenir au sujet?... *PSP = iPod mini killer?*, ou une mise en parralèle des deux.



Justement plus on avance dans le débat, plus on se rend compte que l'ipod n'a rien à voir avec ces produits là.


----------



## purestyle (19 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oui purestyle je suis d'accord... mais même pour un public "plus adulte" la psp n'a pas "encore" des tonnes de jeux de prévu... ça va s'améliorer j'en suis sûr!
> 
> Mais quand même Zelda, Metroide, Mario kart, Final Fantasy Chronicles, Secret of Mana, Castelvania, Mario 64 version multijoueur, Sonic, Viewtiful Joe, Bomberman, Rayman... + pokemon  yeahhhh
> 
> ...



Ok je viens de voir que t'es né en 1985...


----------



## BioSS (20 Décembre 2004)

"Mais quand même Zelda, Metroide, Mario kart, Final Fantasy Chronicles, Secret of Mana, Castelvania, Mario 64 version multijoueur, Sonic, Viewtiful Joe, Bomberman, Rayman... + pokemon  yeahhhh"

Ok là-dedans y a combien de jeux adultes ? Metroid, et Zelda (et encore vu le look du dernier sur Gamecube). Castlevania, Rayman, Pokemon, Mario kart.. Que des vieilles recettes réadaptées. Dommage.

Quant à la DS, elle est plus grosse de la PSP, donc la remarque de je ne sais plus qui concernant l'emploi d'un sac à dos n'est pas justifié ...

Le catalogue de jeu ?? Pour moi il est excellent : GT4 Mobile, MG Acid, Ridge Racers, WRC, Dynasty Warrior, Medievil, Wipeout Pure, Puyo Pop Fever, Ape Escape Academy, Everybody's Golf.. Que des jeux jamais vu en déclinaison portable... Perso, j'ai jamais vu un soft d'action sur portable, ni de course 3D.. Alors que des jeux de plateforme 3D, franchement.. pfff... 

Quant aux fonctions multijoueurs, faudrait ptet se renseigner : Sony oblige les développeurs à créer des modes de jeux très courts (4/5 minutes) en multijoueurs, qui permettent de se fendre la gueule à plusieurs le temps d'un pause café, ou autre.. Et tous LES jeux, même ceux d'action (même Metal Gear Acid), en seront pourvus... Et les capacités Wi-Fi de la machiine confirme l'ambition multijoueur de Sony pr sa portable.


----------



## nathan1901 (20 Décembre 2004)

je propose que l'on spliitte le sujet en "DS vs PSP", je vous y rejoindrai là bas...
Mais mattez sur mon blog, j'ai listé des points en vue d'un comparatif...

A tout'


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> je propose que l'on spliitte le sujet en "DS vs PSP", je vous y rejoindrai là bas...
> Mais mattez sur mon blog, j'ai listé des points en vue d'un comparatif...
> 
> A tout'



Pourquoi pas... mais sur les forums jeux.


----------



## nathan1901 (20 Décembre 2004)

mouais, le bar nan ?

Parce que y a aucune catégorie qui correspond dans la catégorie Jeux....

Comment on se prend la tête là


----------



## otop (20 Décembre 2004)

bon ben puisqu'on ne parle meme plus du sujet (enfin plus directement) je vais en rajouter une couche : La DS est sorti en quantité normal , 500000 machine venduen 2 jours , une autonomie correcte :6 heure pour de vrai ,une technologie moins éviloué que sa concurente mais pas obsolete non plus et  déja éprouvé par les programeur (et pour ma part je préfère joué a des jeux en 3d sur ma télé que que sur un LCD 3 pouces lol questions de principe) , support cartouche (pas de temps d'accès , économie d'énérgie ), grande possibilité d'évolution .  Chez sony  , on est pas loin de la catastrophe certe les 200000 consoles sont partie le jour meme mais l'autonomie annoncé par sony en liminosité correcte est a la limite de la publicité mensongère , la premiere serie de PSP a déja eu de nombreux déboires genre pixel morts (surment du aux premieres series) et surtout la connerie madinsony d'etre capable d'inventer de nouveaux supports bidon comme le minidisc ou l'UMD , temps de chargement infernalement long , ouverture intempestive du chargeur , lecteur brillant.....

pour l'instant si je dois choisir une de ces consoles j'achetes celle qui marche .


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2004)

Ouais c'est vrai que chez sony, les 1eres séies de consoles sont toujours foireuses, rappelez vous la PS2...... moi je dis: wait and see.


----------



## nathan1901 (21 Décembre 2004)

Wait and See, c'est vraiment un truc de tafiole 

Moi je prends des risques môssieur !


----------



## mercutio (21 Décembre 2004)

LO, y a de l'ambiance ici !!

Il y a un threat dans la gamezone plazza "les nouvelles portables".

Perso, j'attends plus la PSP car je viens d'acquérir une gamecube (excellent rapport qualité/prix) et je veux metal gear !

Quand ion vot une PSP, on se dit qu'Apple se fout vraiement de notre gueule avec son ipod vendu beaucoup trop cher. De plus la gameboy advance et la DS peucent lire désormais des MP3 (une cartouche spéciale dans laquelle on ajoute une carte SD et hop.....c'est tout bête mais fallait y penser !!)


----------



## huexley (21 Décembre 2004)

la DS non plus n'est exempte de problèmes des pixels mort


 quoiqu'il en soit un comparatif PSP / DS en image >> Duel

 Concernant le marché, du qui a la plus grosse (part), on verra bien dans quelques mois. mais je pense que la PSP va prendre le dessus sur la DS. Pourquoi ? La puissance et rien que ca, certes la fonction tactile de la DS est originale, mais le publique est friand de puissance et ca va etre très clairement la carte de visite et l'argument massue de la PSP et la DS ne peut en aucun cas rivaliser. Mais bon BigN c est pas des mickey dans le monde de la console portable et ils vont pas se laisser faire 

 Enfin effectivement y'a deja un thread "PSP vs DS" dans coté de la MGZ >> par là


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Enfin effectivement y'a deja un thread "PSP vs DS" dans coté de la MGZ >> par là



Merci pour le lien, c'est parfait. On continue le comparatif là-bas.


----------

